# Dümmster Ignorierungsgrund



## Vibratorbatterie (16. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?

Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

Kumpel war neu in wow undhat mich ausversehn ignorirt und dachte dann als ich ihn per Twink drauf aufmerksam machen wollte, dachte er ich hätte ihn auf Ingore^^
War zimlich verwirrend und er hatte mich deswegen ne ganze Woche auf ignore^^

first^^


----------



## Draft (16. September 2008)

Damals zum Start von BC hatte jemand im Allgemeinchat auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gefragt, wo sich denn der Erste-Hilfe Lehrer befinden würde. Darauf habe ich ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, er soll im Tempel im Nordwesten gucken. Er wusste anscheinend nicht genau wo ich meinte, worauf ich ihn sagte, ganz oben links auf der Karte. Plötzlich fragte er etwas gereizt nochmal im Allgemeinchat, ich wollte ihn wieder anflüstern, war aber leider schon auf der Ignore. Weiss bis heute nicht warum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (16. September 2008)

Bin noch bei niemandem auf Ignore und hab noch niemanden auf ignore =)


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Bin noch bei niemandem auf Ignore und hab noch niemanden auf ignore =)



Wie langweilig ;P


----------



## Draft (16. September 2008)

Ist auch die mir einzig bekannte Person, bei der auf der Ignore-Liste bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikro (16. September 2008)

mich hat ein lvl 70 mage auf igno gesetzt weil ich ihm einen lvl 11 mob weggekillt habe ( ich war lvl 12) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langlog (16. September 2008)

Ich war mit einem Pala Twink unterwegs und wurde angewispert ob ich lust Hätte Zu'Farak zu heilen, Ich antworte mit Nein. Als nächstes wispert er zurück Scheiß Retripalas könne eh nichts. Ich wollte ihm noch antworten das ich Holy bin und das ich in Gruppe bin zum Questen. Da stand ich aber schon auf Ignor bei Ihm. Ich fand es Lustig das man nicht mal mehr etwas ablehnen Darf^^

Gruß LL


----------



## IMBAsuna (16. September 2008)

bei uns im handelschannel hat einer unserer top spieler mal so just for fun gepostst "suche [jemand für meine Ignore-Liste]" hab ihn gewhispert und gesagt "mich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".... bin bis heute auf seiner ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (16. September 2008)

xD ich hab mal jemanden von einen Ally gegrüsst .... der hat voll den anfall bekommen und rumgeheult und seine kiddy gilde verständigt


----------



## Xentragon (16. September 2008)

Hab was falsch gelesen. er dachte ich beleidge ihn und sofort igno... war mein dümster igno grund ever!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. September 2008)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, da wo diese ganzen Würmer und Kreaturen mit Sicheln rumlaufen. In der Höhle n elite qs mob.  
Schnell qs geteilt, 1. wipe.

2. Wipe war leider durch disco:

Sie/er: Wieso haste nichts gemacht?
Ich: Sry hatte disco..^^

Sie/er: noob
Ich: lol

Sie/er ignoriert euch



WTF dacht ich nur^^


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen,...


hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## ikro (16. September 2008)

mein kumpel ist bei einem aufer igno weil er dem jenigen nicht die mats für feurig schenken wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (16. September 2008)

Ich bin Mage:

*** im Handelschat: Kann mir jemand bitte ein Portal nach Shatt machen?
Ich flüstere ihn an: Jo gern muss auch dahin.
***:  *silence* (kein danke oda so .. aber muss ja auch nicht sein...)

Ich will ihn in Grp einladen
/inv ... nix passiert

Ich flüstere: Wir müssen in Grp sein damit du Portal usen kannst

Aber das hat er nicht gelesen

Spieler *** ignoriert euch.

Ich weiss bis heute nicht wo genau mein Fehler lag... aber .. er wirds wissen ... 

hätte noch mehrere Sachen aber das blieb mir am besten in Erinnerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (16. September 2008)

Ich habe einen ganz lieben netten Herren kennengelernt, mit dem ich schon ein Weilchen Ingame-Kontakt hatte.
Dann fragte er mich eines Tages, ob wir uns nicht mal im RL treffen sollten.
Ich schlug daraufhin vor, dass wir doch erstmal telefonieren könnten.
Kurz darauf wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, doch da war ich schon auf der Ignore-Liste (und das bis heute noch).
An den lieben Mann auf Anetheron, nimm mich bitte von der Ignore, ich wollte doch nichts böses.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (16. September 2008)

Ich schon oft leute auf igno gehauen, obwohl ich eig auf "Einladen" klicken wollte, dass is auch n dummer Grund.


----------



## DarkSaph (16. September 2008)

Den dümmsten Grund auf einer Igno zu landen war bei mir folgender: Ich war so Level 30, Stranglethrom...ich werde von nem Hordie angegriffen...just in diesem Moment kommt ein Schurke angelaufen, doch bevor dieser da ist habe ich den Hordie down. Daraufhin wurde ich angewhispert: "Eh du noob, das war mein Hordie den will ich killen, du hast mir Ehrenpunkte geklaut"...naja...ich wollte ihm lol zuflüstern, war aber auch schon auf der Igno. Leute gibts...


----------



## Alpax (16. September 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, da wo diese ganzen Würmer und Kreaturen mit Sicheln rumlaufen. In der Höhle n elite qs mob.
> Schnell qs geteilt, 1. wipe.
> 
> 2. Wipe war leider durch disco:
> ...



Leute die immer in den dümmsten Augenblicken Discos haben hasse ich auch .. aber darum ignore ist etwas dick aufgetragen

Also .. nur soviel sei gesagt .. in fast 3 Jahren wow hatte ich maximal 5 Discos ... ich weiss net was ihr alle macht ...


----------



## Dalrogh (16. September 2008)

Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso und Leute die solche stupid Threads aufmachen sollten sie auf meinem Server spielen...

Disconnects = NOOB    <---- 100% Sign


----------



## Avio (16. September 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Plötzlich fragte er etwas gereizt nochmal im Allgemeinchat, ich wollte ihn wieder anflüstern, war aber leider schon auf der Ignore. Weiss bis heute nicht warum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cuz he was a noob.


Ich war mal im AV bei Drek'thar und wurde plötzlich einfach so von jemandem afk gemeldet...
Habe dann erstmal im /sf channel gefragt warum er glaubt dass ich mitten im Kampf afk sein sollte, bekam aber keine Antwort.
Als ich ihn dann anflüsterte wurde ich schon ignoriert.

Immer diese Kinder...


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

Avio schrieb:


> Cuz he was a noob.
> 
> 
> Ich war mal im AV bei Drek'thar und wurde plötzlich einfach so von jemandem afk gemeldet...
> ...


kiddies wenn schon

kind heißt nicht gleich schlechtes benehmen... es gibt auch verrückte erwachsene


----------



## Vanier (16. September 2008)

Bei dem Bomb Quest auf der Insel:

SchurkeX: "hey du blöder *****!!!"
Ich: "was habe ich verbrochen?"
SchurkeX ignoriert euch

Da dachte ich mir nur: Ein glück schon ein Idiot weniger mit dem zumindest ich mich rumärgern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## dodo-88 (16. September 2008)

Das interessiert mich alles garnicht mehr da ich meinen Account auf Eis gelegt habe und nun auf Warhammer warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nich provozierend gemeint.


----------



## Dalrogh (16. September 2008)

Avio schrieb:


> Cuz he was a noob.
> 
> 
> Ich war mal im AV bei Drek'thar und wurde plötzlich einfach so von jemandem afk gemeldet...
> ...



ehm und woher willste wissen das er/sie dich afk gemeldet hat???

Haste etwa gelesen in Orange: XXXXX hat Dich Afk gemeldet, gebe /Afk aus ein um wieder an der Schlacht teilzunehmen.
Wenn ja, wer is wohl nen Noob... xD


----------



## Raminator (16. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.


deine sig hat was wahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich hat mal jemand auf ignore gepackt nur weil ich die ganze zeit neben ihm stand.irgendwann hat er gefragt warum ich daneben stehe...ich so:ich betrachte dich nur ******Ignoriert Euch jetzt -.-


----------



## Grimbartor (16. September 2008)

War mal im AH in Darnassus... Als Ich fertig war verließ Ich es und Sah nen 70er Duride der gerade ein Eichhörnchen tötete...!

Darauf hin Flüstete ich ihn an und sagte:
Tierquäller  xD!

Er darauf: Halts Maul, n00b!

Wolllte nur etwas j/k'n und er antwortete fieß. Damals war ich 30 und Habe ewig niemanden mehr angeschrieben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mFG Grimmy


----------



## Plakner (16. September 2008)

dodo-88 schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich alles garnicht mehr da ich meinen Account auf Eis gelegt habe und nun auf Warhammer warte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



erstma lol

hmmm wenn dich ned intressiert brauchste ja auch ned posten o_O

Leute gibts :O


----------



## SixNight (16. September 2008)

bei meinen 3 70ern und meinem 21er shamy twink is die komplette ignorelist voll das zu mir und der grund ist dummes gelaber kiddy verhalten ziehst du mich leihst du mir gold kannst du mir helfen .
aber der dümmste grund war mal weil ich nicht mit slaby non hero wollte ..
er fragte tankst du BITTE BITTE BITTE slaby non hero.
ich : nein 
***** ignoriert euch.


----------



## Avio (16. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> ehm und woher willste wissen das er/sie dich afk gemeldet hat???
> 
> Haste etwa gelesen in Orange: XXXXX hat Dich Afk gemeldet, gebe /Afk aus ein um wieder an der Schlacht teilzunehmen.
> Wenn ja, wer is wohl nen Noob... xD



[Schlachtfeld][XXXXX]: meldet avio afk der macht nichts

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass der alle anderen dazu aufruft mich zu melden, ohne das selber schon gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Serenas (16. September 2008)

Mich hat mal ein Stufe 14er um 10G angebettelt. 
Nachdem ich es ihm nicht geben wollte bin ich auf die Ignorliste gewandert.

Das einzige Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramana (16. September 2008)

Bei mir war geilste gewessen halbe gilde + warscheinlich halber server^^
In der Gilde hatten wir diskusionen über Pala - skillungen gehabt,
un im Handelschannel dann auch noch i-eine diskusion 
hab auf meine frage nach verzauberer in der gilde un im handelschannel kei rückmeldung bekommen xD


----------



## Stüssy (16. September 2008)

ich:spiele mit dudu twink(level 66)
bin grade managruft,aufeinmal der wispher,von einer fremden person_
"wtf,du scheis kiddie,du kannst garnicht spielen,
bist wohl so ein kleines bekifftes Kind das sich um 00:00 den akkaunt(!) bei ebay kauft"

ich :" O_o "
er:"du nooob!"
er:"du kannst nix,lern spielen"
so ging der dialog für ein paar min,total sinnlos

*[name] ignoers you*

O_o

oder:
ich schreibe in /4 "ldm kara"
dann koommt ein whisper " wtf lren(!) ma schreibn,da wer ich nen ticket machen"
ich:"lol"
*[name ignores you]*


----------



## BasiGorgo (16. September 2008)

bei mir gab es 2 echt dumme gründe....

der erste war in nagrand bei dem elite elekk
wir gehn drauf mit 3 leuten hauen ihn um...ein schurke zieht aber qaufgrund seines dämlichen rumgehüpfe 3 weitere elekks...
der elite down und der heiler wegen heilaggro auch ...
die 3 mobs teilen sich auf mich und ihn auf ...ich vanishe(selbst schurke) und er bleibt da und verreckt an den mobs die inzwischen noch mehr geworen sind weil er weglaufen wollte....
ich leg mich ungern mit 20% mit 4-5 mobs an wenn mein partner ebensfalls nicht mehr hat und außerdem auch vanishen kann....
nachher sagt er per whisper "wichser warum hast du mir nicht geholfen"
als ich ihn aufklkären wollte war ich schon auf ignore...
der heiler auch sagte er mir später weil er den schurken net genug geheilt hat...zwar schwer wenn er tot ist aber naja...

der zweite war weil ich jemandem nicht für 300g seinen 65er dudu auf 70 leveln wollte(ich kannte ihn btw gar nicht...)


----------



## Nyxon (16. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ganz lieben netten Herren kennengelernt, mit dem ich schon ein Weilchen Ingame-Kontakt hatte.
> Dann fragte er mich eines Tages, ob wir uns nicht mal im RL treffen sollten.
> Ich schlug daraufhin vor, dass wir doch erstmal telefonieren könnten.
> Kurz darauf wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, doch da war ich schon auf der Ignore-Liste (und das bis heute noch).
> ...




Dann war es eh ein Arsch der nur... wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (16. September 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Dann war es eh ein Arsch der nur... wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (16. September 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> ich:spiele mit dudu twink(level 66)
> bin grade managruft,aufeinmal der wispher,von einer fremden person_
> "wtf,du scheis kiddie,du kannst garnicht spielen,
> bist wohl so ein kleines bekifftes Kind das sich um 00:00 den akkaunt(!) bei ebay kauft"
> ...




LOL?
 es gibt echt merkwürdige menschen....vielleicht hatt er dich nur verwechselt


----------



## Xano (16. September 2008)

Laufe mit meinem Druiden gerade vom Sägewerk richtung Ställe da dort ein inc gemeldet war.
Auf meinem Weg dorthin sehe ich 2 Schurken einen von der allianz einen von der Horde kämpfen[wie es der zufall so wollte kam der allianzer auch von meinem server ] wobei der Allianzer schon fast tot war.Ich beeiltem ich hin zu kommen und fing sofort an dem Schurken zu helfen den Hordler zu hauen.
1 sec nach dem tot Horlders brach dann leider auch an den giften oder keine ahnung was mein Mitspieler neben mir zusammen.
Munter wollte ich weiter gehen doch plötzlich.
X:Man du ******* was sollte das denn?
ich: wieso?^^
X:Ja hallo wie ***** spielst du denn bitte? feral is was fpr nOObs alter du hättest mich healen sollen und nicht deinen 0 dmg machen sollen
ich wollte ihm gerade noch erklären dass ich ja wohl im endeffekt mehr dmg gemacht hätte als er und er froh sein sollte dass er den kill bnoch bekommen hatte und so da war ich auch schon auf der igno =(


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (16. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Kumpel von mir (ein Taure, ich Untoter) ewig Pferd und Mount genannt, während er raiden war und ich langweile hatte ^^ naja, nachdem er meinen Main auf Ignore hatte bin ich auf alle meine Twinks umgeloggt und hab weiter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachdem die auch alle auf Ignore waren hab ich mir Tauren erstellt und ihn mit "Hüha" angewhispert xD Natürlich sind mittlerweile alle Chars wieder von Ignore, aber so gelacht hab ich ewig net mehr ^^ und ich glaub er war ziemlich angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. September 2008)

Naja selber ist mir noch nichts passiert aber einmal bei nem freund:Er war mit seinem Blutelfen Pala im Schlingendorntal questen.Zufällig läuft ihm ein Zwerg Jäger über den Weg den er dann gekillt hatte plötzlich kam ein anderer Blutelfen Pala und meinte lass ihn du noob! mein freund Warum? Er:Ist mein bruder. Freund:ja sorry aber das ist ein PvP Server da darfste mir nicht verbieten allies zu killen.Er:Nein das ist kein PvP Server und wenn du mich noch einmal anflüsters kriegste ein Ticket Freund flüstert an:..... ignoriert euch.
Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein


----------



## NoFlame (16. September 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Den dümmsten Grund auf einer Igno zu landen war bei mir folgender: Ich war so Level 30, Stranglethrom...ich werde von nem Hordie angegriffen...just in diesem Moment kommt ein Schurke angelaufen, doch bevor dieser da ist habe ich den Hordie down. Daraufhin wurde ich angewhispert: "Eh du noob, das war mein Hordie den will ich killen, du hast mir Ehrenpunkte geklaut"...naja...ich wollte ihm lol zuflüstern, war aber auch schon auf der Igno. Leute gibts...



jaja bestimmt war es kein rogue sondern nen hunter und 2vs1 typisch ally! ^^


----------



## Hoku (16. September 2008)

Ein Spieler fragte im /2 nach einem Lederer, der den 50AP/12Crit Sticker für Hose machen kann, wollte mich daraufhin bei ihm melden, da ich das schicke Ding herstellen kann.
Allerdings war ich auf seiner Ignore - ich war mit demjenigen nur einmal bei Gruul und wüsste nicht, was ich ihm getan habe oO Als ein Freund ihn für mich angewhispert hat, kam nur ein "Das hat seine Gründe".
Weiß bis heute nicht, warum ich auf Ignore bin, ob ichs immernoch bin oder was ich demjenigen getan haben soll ^^


----------



## Thaylo (16. September 2008)

Ich war mit meinem 30er Magier-Twink unterwegs (vor BC). Ein 58er Jäger whispert mich an: "Ey port mal mich und mein Kumpel her pls..." Da habe ich erwidert "Da musst Du einen Hexenmeister Fragen. Magier können nur Portale für Gruppenmitglieder in Hauptstädte machen und sich selber porten"

und schwups war ich dann bei ihm auf ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> ich:spiele mit dudu twink(level 66)
> bin grade managruft,aufeinmal der wispher,von einer fremden person_
> "wtf,du scheis kiddie,du kannst garnicht spielen,
> bist wohl so ein kleines bekifftes Kind das sich um 00:00 den akkaunt(!) bei ebay kauft"
> ...



Also der wäre bei mir schon nach der zweiten Bemerkung auf der ignore list ^^

Also bewusst bin ich bei keinem auf der Ignore list... aber meist wenn irgendwelche idioten meinen sie müssen den Handelschannel oder so zu spammen landen die auf der ignore list und ich hab meine Ruhe...

@Healguard: Dann wird er es nicht wert gewesen sein, dass du ihn triffst... kannst vielleicht froh drum sein!


----------



## MarZ1 (16. September 2008)

lol da hatte ich nen "geilen" typen mal:
also ich mit meinem deff warri am leute für ne hero suchen...ich schreib "LF 1 DD für MIMIMI HERO"
sofort krieg ich nen /w von nem krieger > ich mag es mit meinem krieger net noch nen krieger zu haben weil die ja net buffen und melee sind (ja die klauen aggro und haun sheep raus besonders mit wirbeln^^)
tja dann schrieb ich ihm folgendes(so in der art) : Sorry, aber wir haben eigentlich schon ein krieger in gruppe..."
seine antwort "achso du bist so ein tank!..." wollt ihm meinen grudn genauer erläutern nu bin ich bestimmt noch immer auf seiner igno 
FRAGT MICH NET WIESO...lol also wirklich jmd auf igno packen nur weil man "nein" gesagt hat :/ ignoranz gibts...

edith meinte noch als sie mir den 2-3 antworten über meinem zeigte:
da hat ich auch mal was da wollte jmd was im /2 "WTB URWASSER" hieß es glaubig ich wisper ihn an und sehe "mimimi ignoiert euch " ich im /2 "kann mal jmd xXx sagen das er mich aufhören soll zu ignorieren ich will ihm urwasser verkaufen" glücklicherweise haben wir uns wieder "vertragen" zumindest wusst ich net was ich gemacht hab(gehandelt^^)
naja gut ausgegangen im gegensatz zu dem über mir xD


----------



## Marccram (16. September 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> 2vs1 typisch ally! ^^


machen auch hordies...


----------



## riggedi (16. September 2008)

Neulich sollte ich was für unseren Gildenleader auf die Bank bringen (Mats vom letzten 25er Raid). Hatte keine Berechtigung, um was auf die Bank einzulegen, deshalb fragte ich einen Offizier, ob er mich mal befördert. Gesagt, getan. Aus Neugier hab ich erstmal ein paar aus der Gilde geschmissen, um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Das hat natürlich auch der Offizier mitbekommen und mich sofort aus der Gilde geworfen.

Warum er mich auf Ignore hat, weiss ich bis heut nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> jaja bestimmt war es kein rogue sondern nen hunter und 2vs1 typisch ally! ^^



Ich spiele selbst Horde und ich hab mich auch schon so oft darüber aufgeregt warum diese xxxxxx Allies wieder zu dritt angreifen müssen.
Aber besonders auf der Sonneninsel musste ich immer wieder sehen... wir Hordler sind da auch nicht besser. Es gab schon Tage da suchte einer im Channel nach ein paar leuten um Allis zu killen.

Manchmal denke ich, ich bin der Einzige, der so fair ist und immer alleine angreift und keine Lowies...


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

weil ich nen 70er gefragt hab ob er mich verlies zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (16. September 2008)

HA früher die gude alde zeite...brachland usw da war ich mind bei 10 auf ignore und die meisten davon sind nun in der selben  gilde wie ichund mit mir raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


des waren noch zeite, sache gibts die gibs gar net


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Neulich sollte ich was für unseren Gildenleader auf die Bank bringen (Mats vom letzten 25er Raid). Hatte keine Berechtigung, um was auf die Bank einzulegen, deshalb fragte ich einen Offizier, ob er mich mal befördert. Gesagt, getan. Aus Neugier hab ich erstmal ein paar aus der Gilde geschmissen, um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Das hat natürlich auch der Offizier mitbekommen und mich sofort aus der Gilde geworfen.
> 
> Warum er mich auf Ignore hat, weiss ich bis heut nicht...
> 
> ...



Ich hab da so eine Vermutung... ^^


----------



## NecroNaera (16. September 2008)

Post ab und zu mal per Makro, dass ich meine Verzauberkünste anbiete. Gut, das Makro belegt dann 4 Zeilen, also nicht gerade kurz, wobei ich das noch als normal empfinde, wenn ich seh, dass jemand zum Suchen von Leuten für ne normale 5er-ini gleich 6 oder mehr Zeilen benutzt.
Einmal hat mich daraufhin einer angewhispered, dass er mich als Spamer gemeldet hat und ich auf seiner Ignolist steh.
Dacht ich mir auch nur "WTF, was war das?"


----------



## wertzû (16. September 2008)

An alle wirklich an Alle die auf Ambossar horde spielen. Setzt kallderass auf ignol.




Ich noch bei den recken des nordens inder gilde:.... mom noch retri um heal equip in kara zu farmen. er war derzeit arena partner. dan hiess es : Kann ich mit kara? sagte ich nein wir sind voll. K nochnix passiert. er fragte mich nach der inni um 35g um umzuskillen. k gab ich ihm... danach gingen wir za. er fragte wieder. Nein sagte ich, dan hiess es..... Du hast nur angst das ich dir sachen wegwürfle..... Ok dacht ich mir, ich wollte gerade meine gründe Sagen



KALLDERASS Ignoriert euch.........


K 35g futsch. wurde aus 2v2 geschmissen und er verbreitete lügen über mich.....



K war ja ned so schlimm....


Ich ging za erzählte ihnen das, da sie nett waren bekam ich das g von ihnen. K einige zeit später. habe mitlerweile 2.2k addheal, retri 2.3k ap unbuffed.

Ich suchte nach gruppe für marken farm run. k

Ich ging rein kalle war dort..... k dacht cih mir nix, dann entzauberte ich die sachen wies man so macht als vz, und hab die kristalle zu prismas gemacht. (waren genau 5 kristalle also für jeden 1nen splitter)


Kalle hatte ja wie gesagt mich auf igno. also ging ich nach shat und hab ihm den prisma zugeschickt. einige zeit später kam er zurück. seit dem erzählt er lügen über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. September 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Leute die immer in den dümmsten Augenblicken Discos haben hasse ich auch .. aber darum ignore ist etwas dick aufgetragen
> 
> Also .. nur soviel sei gesagt .. in fast 3 Jahren wow hatte ich maximal 5 Discos ... ich weiss net was ihr alle macht ...




Ja hallo?
Was kann ICH dafür?

Liefere mir 1 einzigen triftigen Grund!
Mich würds auch ärgern, aber keinen Krawall draus machen.

btw lag es an der telekom wie sich nach 2 monaten herausgestellt hat. angeblich vorher bei uns <.<


----------



## riggedi (16. September 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich hab da so eine Vermutung... ^^


Möge er nun sprechen, oder für immer schweigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Abigayle (16. September 2008)

Kurz und knapp:

Angewispert: "Kannste mir grad beim porten helfen?"

Ich grad mitten im Fight, wisper zurück: "mom, bin grad mitten in Fight"

Bin fertig, will sagen okay ich helf, da stand ich auf igno. Strange Leute gibbet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e!ht (16. September 2008)

ich war in nagrand bei den elemntaren farmen  ...dort waren nur hunter und ich (hexer)
da mir die penner mächtig aufn sack gingen hab ich angefangen miene hexer fähigkeiten spielen zu lassen. ein mob verbannt einen gefeart auf einen das pet und 2 zugedottete mobs waren an mir dran.... darauf hin wurde ich von ca 4 hunter ingoriert muhahahah 

(es war es wert)


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Leute die immer in den dümmsten Augenblicken Discos haben hasse ich auch .. aber darum ignore ist etwas dick aufgetragen
> 
> Also .. nur soviel sei gesagt .. in fast 3 Jahren wow hatte ich maximal 5 Discos ... ich weiss net was ihr alle macht ...


Bist du deswegen jetzt besser als andere oder der Fachmann schlechthin? Wenn ja, dann würde ich dich bitten mehr hier im Forum zu schreiben und den Leuten wertvolle Tipps zu vermitteln die diese Probleme haben. Vielleicht können sie ja von dir noch was lernen!


----------



## Mompster (16. September 2008)

Pizza für Jonas Wagner ?


----------



## Dagonzo (16. September 2008)

Würde ich nicht sagen, dass es dumm wäre ihn zu ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (16. September 2008)

Den einen Morgen in TdM : So alle waren noch net ganz ausgeschlafen und haben noch nen heiler gesucht.Gesagt.Getan. ein grad 70 geworderner Grün-Blau equipter Healshami. Der hatt erstma den Tank auf der Igno für etwas an das er sich noch net ma erinnert getan zu haben ^^. ok tank von der igno genommen weiter. 3 Wipes vergehen bis wir beim ersten Boss sind( bedenke: waren alle noch net ganz bei der Sache). So den beim First Try. weiter zu den Manawyrms da fängt der Schami an zu nörgeln weil das so unkoordiniert abläuft und dann der Hammer:
der sagt ich soll mit meinem Jäger die Funken vom Boss aufnehmen nach dem zweiten mal regt er sich auf das ich drauf gehe worauf ich der erkläre das es daran liegen könnte das 1. ich 4 von diesen Dingern drauf hatte und 2. sie es verpeilt zu heilen nach dem Wipe fängt se dann an mit Gründe für erklärungen alá falsche skillung equip und so. Hab se erst ma gleich auf Igno gesetzt und geleavt danach hat sich dir Grp aufgelöst und sie find normal mit den Twinks an zu nerven.

Sogesehen hat se sich damit unnötig selbst auf die Igno geschossen^^


----------



## Damatar (16. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich habe einen ganz lieben netten Herren kennengelernt, mit dem ich schon ein Weilchen Ingame-Kontakt hatte.
> Dann fragte er mich eines Tages, ob wir uns nicht mal im RL treffen sollten.
> Ich schlug daraufhin vor, dass wir doch erstmal telefonieren könnten.
> Kurz darauf wollte ich nochmal nachfragen, doch da war ich schon auf der Ignore-Liste (und das bis heute noch).
> ...


dan war er woll nicht  nen neten mann


----------



## Seraphina11 (16. September 2008)

Ich glaube, ich bin noch bei niemandem auf der Igno ^^

Aber ich hab mal einen bei mir drauf getan, weil er unbedingt wollte, dass ich in seine Gilde komme, er ist mir durch ganz Eisenschmiede nach gerannt und hat mich am Ende beschimpft, einfach weil ich nein gesagt hab. Da hab ich auf den Igno Knopf gedrückt. >.<


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (16. September 2008)

Bei mir:

[Handel] [ich]: verkaufe X [irgendein item] für Y Gold pro Stück, /w me
[er] flüstert: Stells doch einfach ins AH und gut is -.-
er ignoriert euch

schätze mal er war wegen irgendwas ziemlich angepisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. September 2008)

Die meisten Aussagen hier laufen nach folgendem Schema ab: 

XYZ hat mich beleidigt, als ich fragen woltle was das soll war ich schon auf Igno.

Typisch WoW-Kiddie das sich vor den Konsequenzen seiner Handlung drücken will...

@Topic
Ich glaube ich bin noch bei niemandem auf Igno... hab aber 2 drauf... weiss aber nicht mehr warum... ich glaub die waren einfach dumm/unfähig x)


----------



## Inquisition (16. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.






Jo wollte mit Warlock in hero inze, als die damagemeter sich ansahen hat mich krieger ause gruppe geworfen weil ich weniger dam machte wie er und weil mein gürtel grün war.
wollte ihn noch was fragen aber da hatte er mich auf igno, es wurde mir gesagt seine igno liste ist groß


----------



## taribar (16. September 2008)

War noch nie bei jemanden auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich hoffe des bleibt


----------



## turageo (16. September 2008)

Gibt doch immer wieder seltsame Gründe warum man andre Leute auf die Igno setzt bzw. selber drauf kommt.

Ein Fall bei dem ich mal auf einer gelandet bin:
Ich war vor längerer Zeit mal grade dabei mit meinem Nachtelf Schurkentwink im Startgebiet die ersten Quests zu machen,
als mich die ganze Zeit ein anderer Spieler schräg anredet. Auf der Frage ob denn noch alles in Ordnung bei ihm sei, kam dann
nur noch ein Wort "Ticket". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Igno --> nie wieder was gehört

Ein paar Fälle bei denen ich mittlerweile Spieler IMMER auf meine setze:
- Goldbetteilei
- Fake-Einladungen (BWP und Rauswurf z. B.)
- Whisper-Spammer
- unabgesprochenes AFK in Inis und Raids


An den Disco-Fachmann, der erst 5 Discos hatte:
Naja, in meinem Fall kann ich Dir nur erzählen, dass eine Zeit lang, genauer bis zum Firmwareupdate an meinem Router, eben
dieser ständig von selbst neustartete. Nach etlichem Rumprobieren und nachgoogeln, lag's am DHCP Client (!) Dienst auf meinem
Rechner, der aktiviert war, obwohl das eigentlich nichts hätte ausmachen dürfen. Nur mal so als Beispiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## alex93 (16. September 2008)

ich hab mich bei na gilde beworben, dann als ich ingame auf den inv. gewartet hab musste ich mal aufs klo.
als ich wieder kam un nen /w gesehen hab "was ist den jetzt ?" antwortete ich und war aber auf ignor^^.
hab dann die anderen member angschrieben, die meinten er habe sein gründe und dann war ich bei dem jenigen auch auf 
ignor xD

fand das irgendwie blöd und jez suche ich immer noch nach gilden die noch kara und so machen...


----------



## skelektro (16. September 2008)

1Krieger war im Arathibecken die Schmiede Deffen.Kam ein jäger die Schmiede angreifen...ich sah es von weiten und heil unseren Krieger natürlich als Priest.Paar sek später bekam ich einen wisper was ich für ein Noob wäre...er wollte einen Zweikampf und nicht geheilt werden!Als ich was schreiben wollte war ich auf Igno....


----------



## Tobstar93 (16. September 2008)

Mein dümmster igno war nachm bt raid .
Der Secondtank würfelt bei illi auf den Schwarzen Bogen des Verräters .
Man sollte beachten das wir noch vor dem start gesagt hatten das nur die hunter auf den bogen würfeln dürfen.
Naja für die dies nich wissen : der bogen bringt pro treffer 8 mana und zieht dem gegner 8 mana falls vorhanden ab.
So, der Idiot würfelt nich nur auf den sondern bekommt den auch noch ( da sage noch jemand das glück sei nich mit den doofen)
Ich spreche ihn danach FREUNDLICH darauf an das er n Ninjalooter is und er wohl nich mehr alle hätte.
Der idi meint erst ma das er dafür sorgen will das ICH aus der gilde fliege wegen beleidigung und setzt mich echt auf die igno liste
Nja daraus hat unsere gilde gelernt nie mehr ohen PM zu raiden.
Ach auch lustig war als ich nen low twink von nem ingame kollegen dauernt im pvpgebiet gekillt hab danach war ich bei dem auch auf igno^^


----------



## Shadlight (16. September 2008)

Mich haben ein Pala, Priest Igno weil ich Noobs zu ihnen sagte. War nach Arena 2on2 :S weil wir gewonnen hatten... Sie waren unser Server


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (17. September 2008)

Ich habe mal einen Edelstein 1g billiger angeboten als ein anderer Spieler, der/die hat mich daraufhin gleich wütend angeflüstert und kaum wollte ich antworten, wurde ich auch schon ignoriert.
Nun ja, war nicht mein Verlust...


----------



## Urengroll (17. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> es gibt auch verrückte erwachsene





<---------------- ja defenetiv......................^^


----------



## Fumacilla (17. September 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Mich haben ein Pala, Priest Igno weil ich Noobs zu ihnen sagte. War nach Arena 2on2 :S weil wir gewonnen hatten... Sie waren unser Server



Das kein blöder sondern nen triftiger grund! so leute wie dich hab ich gefressen!


----------



## Morphazz (17. September 2008)

Hm also ich war mal auf ner sogenannten "wow-lan" von meinen Freunden... nach ca. 6 stunden durchgezocke musste ich auf's klo und als ich wiederkam sah ich gerade noch wie einer von ihnen mit caps " DU HURENSOOOOOOOOHN" für einen fremden Kerl verfasste und auf die Enter taste draufgehauen hat.

Leider war das aber an meinem Pc mit meinem acc... na ja ich hatte glück, dass ich nur auf der igno gelandet bin und er mich nicht gemeldet hat =/


----------



## Juskwe (17. September 2008)

> Nja daraus hat unsere gilde gelernt nie mehr ohen PM zu raiden.


 BT ohne Plündermeister, ihr seid ja WAHNSINNIG..

eher peinlich war ma, als ich zu ner Stamm eingeladen werden sollte, sogar schon im TS war, und dann kam "ähm ich bin bei dir auf ignore" -.-.... ich wusste nicht mehr genau warum ich ihn drauf hatte, aber ich glaub weil er im Handelschannel dauernd seine Juwe oder so Dienste angeboten hat, und das ist find ich ab nem gewissen mass einfach nervig (einmal alle 5-10 minuten ok, aber diese leute mit zeigefingerkrampf aufm makro fress ich echt!!!)


----------



## creep (17. September 2008)

hab mal jmd ignoriert, weil er Knorpelklaus hieß


----------



## Pc-freak (17. September 2008)

Morphazz schrieb:


> Hm also ich war mal auf ner sogenannten "wow-lan" von meinen Freunden... nach ca. 6 stunden durchgezocke musste ich auf's klo und als ich wiederkam sah ich gerade noch wie einer von ihnen mit caps " DU HURENSOOOOOOOOHN" für einen fremden Kerl verfasste und auf die Enter taste draufgehauen hat.
> 
> Leider war das aber an meinem Pc mit meinem acc... na ja ich hatte glück, dass ich nur auf der igno gelandet bin und er mich nicht gemeldet hat =/



ist ja ein netter Freund wen er so fast  accout Ban für dich macht ^^ 


EDIT:freund hat mal alles Spass vor mir in wow /s gesagt du ARSCH LOCH ^^ Tija es waren auch noch andre da O.o Einer hast Gemeldet und der Konnte  3 tage kein wow mehr Zocken


----------



## KenosDark (17. September 2008)

Steh im Shat rum und denke mir nix.

/w from "Hey lust auf Mecha Hero?"
/w to "Ne du keine Zeit muss gleich weg, sorry"
/w from "Hey komm schon dauert net mal ne Stunde"
/w to "Ne tut mir wirklich leid geht net"
/w from "Du mieser Wichser, ich hasse solche Assi Leute wie dich"
/w to "Bitte?"
Sie werden Ignoniert


Hä?


----------



## Pc-freak (17. September 2008)

Ich Glaub dass war ist Flasch du bist der Normale der der Assi^^ =kiddy


----------



## Ikku (17. September 2008)

**Pc-freak trifft deutsche Sprache kritisch. Deutsch stirbt.***

Also bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner auf Igno (denke ich mal :x) und ich hab noch keinen auf meiner Liste. 
1. Mich hat noch nie einer sooo gereizt und
2. hab ich dann immer das Gefühl ich verpass mal irgendwas "Weltbewegendes" xD


----------



## Doktor Schnabel (17. September 2008)

wollte mit nem lv17 zwerg hunter ins brachland, um mir so ne stylische hyäne zu holen. auf schiff nach theramore treff ich ne magierin, die mich fragt, wie man ins brachland komme. ich antworte, dass ichs ihr gerne zeige, wenn sie mich auf dem weg beschützt, weil wir eben beide da hin wollten.

sie war einverstanden und wir machen uns auf den weg durch den sumpf (dessen namen ich grad vergessen habe... etwas länger her). hatte aggro bei nem krok mit totenkopf und hoffte auf hilfe - wie abgemacht. stattdessen lässt sie mich sterben, wartet ne sekunde und tötet den krok. ich frage, was das denn soll, sie sollte doch aufpassen.

sie leavt die grp.

ich wisper wieder, was das denn soll. "ich will ins brachland und nicht mit dir hier rumlaufen" war die antwort. als ich dann den wisper "das ist der weg zum brachland, mach mal deine map auf, du eimer!" verfasst und abgeschickt habe, war ich bereits auf ihrer igno liste.

tadaa.

(letztendlich habe ich es dann allein hinter mich gebracht. bin vier mal gestorben und hab mir am ende ne hyäne geholt. schließlich fand ich sie dann doch blöd und hab wieder meinen eisbären ausm stall geholt.

nochmals: tadaa.)


----------



## Jeffy (17. September 2008)

ich hab ma mit so nem spacko gewispert (ja die gibts leider auch bei der horde...) der meinte er nimmt mich nur in seiner bota hero grp mit wenn er den gesammten loot für seinen char zum... achtung jetzt kommts: entzaubern bekommt 

als ich ihm dann barlow style geantwortet habe (http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1744697/barlow_jaeger hoert ma rein is echt lustig):

pass ma auf du aushilfspausenclown, was denkst du eigentlich wer du bist, wer den hunter verarscht, der kann selber gucken wo der dmg bleibt.

darauf hin hat er mich ignored... sorry aber ich mach doch bota hero nich zum spass =)

so far


----------



## Cottilion (17. September 2008)

Ich bin mal(zurecht wie ich eigentlich finde) bei einem auf der Igno gelandet, weil ich völlig auf der Leitung stand und er sich damals verarscht von mir fühlte.
Also es war ein Spieler aus ner guten Gilde, ich hatte gerade mal meinen ersten 70er oben.

Irgendwer im LFG Channel: Suche Leute für irgendwas Heroisches!
Daraufhin der besagte Typ: Wasn heroisch ?
Er meinte natürlich, welche Instanz, aber ich hab das in meiner Dummheit falsch verstanden, wollte höflich sein und whisperte ihn an:
"Heroisch ist ein alternativer Schwierigkeitsgrad, wo die Inis schwerer sind  dafür aber die Beute auch besser ist."
Er whisperte zurück "Ja ne is klar, aber ich meinte welche Ini"
Und ich so "ach das geht bei allen Scherbenweltinis, egal welcher"
Er meinte ich verarsche ihn und whispete irgendwas von such dir ne mal ne gute Gilde und L2P.
Als mir dann endlich ein Lichtlein aufging und ich die Situation klären wollte war ich schon auf Igno.

Naja für diese Aktion hats mir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Door81 (17. September 2008)

ignore is langweilig. hab unsern tank im ssc mal während eines bossfights aus der gilde geworfen einfach so zum spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am ende des raids erst wieder aufgenommen. wurd später dann zum running gag sodass bei wichtigen bossfights öfter mal mitten im kampf wieder ohne gilde da stand....allerdings sind wir 4 die kicken können unter anderem auch er...also kam jeder mal dran^^  aber   "wurde von Door aus der Gilde geworfen" oder wie da dann steht, so aus heiterem himmel hat schon den einen oder anderen lachen im ts verursacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...und ne wir sind keine 15^^ eher 10-20 jahre drüber^^


----------



## rwer (17. September 2008)

Es war mal bei einem SSC-Raid, als bei irgendjemandem (mit Voice Activation) eine Katze im Hintergrund ziemlich laut mauzte. Mag sein, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch was sagen wollte. Zumindest ging es nach dem Raid noch darum, dass jemand anders aus dem Raid noch was geschliffen haben wollte, aber auf meine Anfragen im /ra und /g kamen keine Antwort. Als ich ihn anflüsterte, kam dann die Erklärung: Spieler XXX ignoriert Euch.
Nach Umloggen auf Twink flüsterte ich ihn dann an und es stellte sich heraus, er hat mich auf seine Ignore gepackt, weil er dachte bei mir "schreit" die Katze und er könne sowas überhaupt nicht ab. 
Es hat dann noch eine ganze Weile gebraucht, bis er es geschafft hatte, dass ich ihn wieder anflüstern konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ist meine Ignore-Liste sauber... und ich hoffe auch, dass ich sonst auf keiner weiter bin *schielt zu den eigenen Katzen rüber* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (17. September 2008)

ich bin bei einem auf Ignore weil ich dem kein Portal von Stormwind nach Ironforge machen wollte

erstand im übrigen noch so lange da, dass er in der Zeit hin und wieder zurück sein könnte und das für 50 Kupfer oder weniger, anstatt 20 Silber für Portalrune
die ich wohl hätte zahlen müssen
naja, ich hab ihn dann wegen seines Namens gemeldet der nicht nur gegen die auf RP-Realms sondern auch gegen die Allgemeine Namensbestimmung verstößt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasM (17. September 2008)

War mit meinem Hunter im LfG Tooln drinnen, wurde von einer Gruppe eingeladen, nahm an, habe alle gegrüßt, wurde aus Gruppe gekickt und von dem Herren mit Lead ignoriert. So wirklich konnte mir das Rest der Gruppe auch nicht erklären.


----------



## abe15 (17. September 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Bin noch bei niemandem auf Ignore und hab noch niemanden auf ignore =)



Ah heute abgefangen mit WoW ? xD


----------



## abe15 (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> ehm und woher willste wissen das er/sie dich afk gemeldet hat???
> 
> Haste etwa gelesen in Orange: XXXXX hat Dich Afk gemeldet, gebe /Afk aus ein um wieder an der Schlacht teilzunehmen.
> Wenn ja, wer is wohl nen Noob... xD



Genau das gleiche hab ich auch grade gedacht...
Ich wende das vor jedem BG Start an und es gibt immer 3-5 Leute die drauf reinfallen =D


----------



## Tyranei (17. September 2008)

ich bin auf der ignor gelandet weil ich einem der einen heiler suchte sagte ich würde dafür Umskillen weil ich da Schutzpala war ^^ warum ihn das aufregte ich hab ka evtl dauerte es ihm zulange kk ich stand in Silbermond direkt vor dem Lehrer und ruhestein nach Shatt war auch bereit von daher werd ich es wohl nie erfahren ^^


----------



## Trilos (17. September 2008)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kumpel von mir (ein Taure, ich Untoter) ewig Pferd und Mount genannt, während er raiden war und ich langweile hatte ^^ naja, nachdem er meinen Main auf Ignore hatte bin ich auf alle meine Twinks umgeloggt und hab weiter gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



spast! hattest aber verdient! *grml*

Tauren != PFERD!


----------



## Shaquille (17. September 2008)

nachdem ein Hunter geprollt hat das er viel besser ist udn seine verzauberungen alle die besten sind, habe ich ihn darauf aufmaerksam gemacht das meine schulter vz besser sind war ich auf ig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (17. September 2008)

Cottilion schrieb:


> Ich bin mal(zurecht wie ich eigentlich finde) bei einem auf der Igno gelandet, weil ich völlig auf der Leitung stand und er sich damals verarscht von mir fühlte.
> Also es war ein Spieler aus ner guten Gilde, ich hatte gerade mal meinen ersten 70er oben.
> 
> Irgendwer im LFG Channel: Suche Leute für irgendwas Heroisches!
> ...



Das ist HÖLLISCH genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (17. September 2008)

War in dem Fall nicht ich, habs nur als Außenstehender mitbekommen: Random-Kara, wir brauchen noch ein Tank, der Raidleiter sucht eben danach, findet einen Kandidaten, einen Bärendudu, fragt ihn nach Equip - zack, und wird ignoriert. Oo Sorry, aber is für mich ein verdammt dämlicher Grund jemanden zu ignorieren.


----------



## STL (17. September 2008)

Puh, der dümmste Grund.. liegt im Auge des Betrachters..

Mmmh, also son PvP-Honk (@PvPler: Nehmts das ned persönlich! Bitte!) hat mir mal versucht zu erklären wie i meinen T5-Rdy Hunter in Kara zu spielen hab (Kara? ne verlängerte 5mann Inze für mich).. Als ich ihm dann freundlich erklärt habe, dass er sich sein S1EQ in den allerwertesten stecken könnte, da er, laut eigener Aussage, das erste mal Kara gehen würde und mir somit nichts mehr erklären könnte (Btw: der hatte wort-wörtlich bei wow-tactics abgelesen) wurde ich a) bei ihm auf Igno gesetzt und b) aus der Gilde geworfen (war der Bruder vom G-leiter).. -.- Naja.. 

Mein Bankchar wurde auf die Igno gepackt, da ich einem Typen, der Netherstoff für 1,5g pro Stack verkaufen wollte, erklären wollte, er könne mehr gold machen, wenn er sie für über 3g ins AH stellt, oder, wenn marktpreis unter 3g ist, zu Verbänden zu verarbeiten & anschließend zu verkaufen.. Nachdem ich als, wortwörtliches Zitat:

Scheiß Kapitalistenschwein!

bezeichnet wurde, war ich schon auf seiner Igno.. Naja umgeloggt, sämtlichen Netherstoff von ihm gekauft und für mehr als das doppelte verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe solche Menschn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (17. September 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Mein Bankchar wurde auf die Igno gepackt, da ich einem Typen, der Netherstoff für 1,5g pro Stack verkaufen wollte, erklären wollte, er könne mehr gold machen, wenn er sie für über 3g ins AH stellt, oder, wenn marktpreis unter 3g ist, zu Verbänden zu verarbeiten & anschließend zu verkaufen.. Nachdem ich als, wortwörtliches Zitat:
> 
> Scheiß Kapitalistenschwein!
> 
> ...



Ich meld dich ma noch dem Kartellamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol der war echt gut^^


----------



## Zentoro (17. September 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich bin Mage:
> 
> *** im Handelschat: Kann mir jemand bitte ein Portal nach Shatt machen?
> Ich flüstere ihn an: Jo gern muss auch dahin.
> ...



Klingt danach dass Du schon davor auf  *ignore* warst.


----------



## gallatin8 (17. September 2008)

Ich sagte jemanden das NIEMAND 800g für Mungo ausgeben würde daraufhin fragte er einen Hunter der davon ja ahnung haben müsste.....also fragt er den Hunter läd uns beide in ne group und fragt, darauf der hunter wie soll ich dir da als hunter weiterhelfen die benutzen kein Mungo, Hunter (Freund von mir) gegickt Igno. Nächster versuch ein Magier mit der bergründung die müssen ja auch ausweichen und so Magier kommt rein frage Magier geht von selbst raus nicht nachdem er geschrieben hat was das den für ein saudumme frage sein und die einem Magier stellen. Bevor er mir noch sagte Mungo würde die effektivität von Totems und gesundheitssteinen erhöhen hab ich ihm gesagt er soll nen Schurken Laden

Schurke: Lol Noob ich würd nicht mal die hälfte bezahlen rofl!!!!

Schurke weg, Igno wie ich später erfahren hab.daraufhin kamen wie auf den Hunter zurück der muss doch zuschlagen wenn der Gegner vor ihm steht woraufhin ich ihn hätte allein gegen Illidan schicken können. Anfrage im Handelschat ist Mungo für Jäger gut??? Daraufhin konnte man nicht mehr zu frage zurückscrollen soviel nein lol rofl xD und was weiß ich standen im Channel. Nach ner weile kam "Noobs" gefolgt von der Meldung "der Spieler ignoriert euch" nachdem ich es ihm erklären wollte.

Sonst gibts noch soviele andere schöne Momente die absolut lächerlich sind aber der reicht finde ich vollkommen!!


----------



## Komakomi (17. September 2008)

"Ziehst du mich mal sethek?"
"ne tut mir echt leid aber ich bin ein heal-druide ich pack des nicht ich brauch da stunden zu"
"halt mal dein maul du kak boon euda"
"öööhm was war des jezt?"
"Der Spieler Ugrom ignoriert sie!"

ich frag mich immer noch warum er nicht erst auf meiner igno war-.-....
Schade^^


----------



## SOS5 (17. September 2008)

Hab ma einen in Og angeschrieben und als ich nochmal hallo geschrieben habe war ich auf ignore^^ Wer mir ne logishce Antowrt bringt bekommt Gummi Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wollte eigendlich für ne Tempel Grp suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [Versunkender Tempel]




E: lol^^ das is idiotischer als meins XD


----------



## LordTears (17. September 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde hatten wir mal einen der jeden auf die Igno gesetzt hat, wenn man ihn nicht ziehen wollte.
Am Ende hatte er fast die ganze Gilde auf Ignore und als ich ihn fragte:"Warum ignorierst du alle?"

Ihr werdet ignoriert von....

BOAH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (17. September 2008)

Ich bin schon bei viele auf Igno - der grund dafür ist meistens:

Ich: /2 Suchen noch (Whatever) für (Whatever)

Ich bekomm whisper: Jo wär dabei!

Ich schau ins Arsenal (Mittlerweile vergehen 30Sek)
Komm wieder ins Spiel - schon 3 whispers bekommen: INVITE!!11elf / WAS LOS? / NOCH DA?

Ich sag: Sorry ne deine Equip langt net! >>>> IGNORE

Naja wenn ich Random T5 Raids mache und die leute nicht ma die Bosse kennen kann ich wenigstens erwarten, dass ein gewisses Grundequip vorhanden ist, das manche das nicht verstehen.......


----------



## noizycat (17. September 2008)

Wurde schon von so nem "Haste mal Gold für mich?"-Typ ignoriert, weil ich nein gesagt hab ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (17. September 2008)

Ich war am Kräuterkunde skillen und mit lvl 70 im Hinterland unterwegs. Fleißig alle Kräuter eingesammelt. Dann ab zum nächsten Busch. Ein paar Meter entfernt sehe ich, wie 2 lowies Mit 2 Mobs kämpfen. Habe ihnen dann geholfen, weil noch ein 3. Mob dazu kam. Einer der beiden bedankte sich höflich.

Ich dann wieder zurück zu meiner Blume, diese dann gepfückt und in der tasche verstaut. Bekomm ich plötzlich n Whisper:

-Ey das war meine Blume du noob!
-> Ey steht aufm Bahnhof und verkauft Hotdogs! Ich viel früher da als du. Solltest dich lieber für die Hilfe bedanken anstatt mich zu flamen!
- Von wegen. Ich schreib ein Ticket. Typisch *Gildenname*, alles Hurensöhne.
-> wat?
- Ignore!

Er dürfte recht kurzfristig von einem GM aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden sein, da es quasi Tickets "hagelte" ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (17. September 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> Pizza für Jonas Wagner ?



dritter stock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. September 2008)

Ich hab mal meine Freundin durch HDW gezogen.
Dabei hatten wir noch einen Dritten uns Unbekannten, der im 1er gefragt hatte mitgenommen.
Der war zunächst auch sehr freundlich und da er ne ganz andere Klasse spielte als meine Freundin gab auch kein Zanke wegen den Drops.

Am Ende der Innie stellte sich dann raus das der Gute einen der Bosse, die so einen Edelstein für einen Quest droppt, nicht gelootet hatte und somit den Quest nicht beenden konnte.

Er maulte uns daraufhin voll, das wir schuld wären weil wir so schnell durchmarschiert sein und wir ihn nicht draufhingewiesen hätten, dass er den Boss looten müsse wegen dem Questitem. Und er bestand darauf, das wir nochmal mit ihm rein sollte.
Da wir bei seinem Ton aber keine Lust hatten haben wir abgelehnt und waren dann auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (17. September 2008)

Also neulich aufm Beta-Server bin ich bei jemandem auf Ignore gelandet.
Er fragte mich nach Gold, ich sagte nein, weil ich durch die Lehrer und so wirklich nichts mehr hatte und dann wollte ich ihm noch was schreiben, schon war ich auf Ignore.

Und dann habe ich Leute auf Ignore, nicht, wenn sie einfach nur schlecht spielen, sondern einfach, weil sie persönlich beleidigend waren. ^^ So einfach ist das.
Erst vor ein paar Tagen hat es jmd auf meine Ignoreliste geschafft, indem er mich aus dem Nichts anschrieb und meinte mir befehlen zu müssen aus dem LFG-Tool zu gehen. Meinte, ich hätte genug gute Gegenstände, ich bräuchte nichts ind putzte mich da runter mit Schimpfwörtern vom allerfeinsten. Das war echt das sinnloseste, was ich je erlebt hab und solche Leute gehören zu 100% auf ignore, that's it!


----------



## Fornika (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.



Leute mit solch einem Namen kommen bei mir generell durch ihre Anwesenheit schon auf Igno.

Warum macht ihr euch alle gedanken warum ihr bei jemand auf Igno seid? 
Wenn ich schlecht gelaunt bin kommen bei mir auch Leute auf igno die im Handelschannel spammen.

Oder ganz lustig:
Ich post in Handelschannel: "günstig im AH: item, item und Item"
Darauf ein /w: "für wie viel?"
dann sag ich das Startgebot und es kommt ein /w zurück mit: "und was is daran günstig?"
Dann kommt er auf Igno. Es interessiert mich ned ob es für ihn günstig ist oder ned.
Muss dazu sagen das ich immer die niedrigsten Preise reingeb da ich meine sachen schnellstmöglich verkaufen will.

Oder die ganzen bettler (Ziehen, gold oder sonst was) kommen instant auf igno.


----------



## Astam (17. September 2008)

Es ist schon lange her, aber ich erinnere mich noch gut daran.

Im Alteractal kam ich gerade von Balinda und wollte unterhalb von Eisschwingenbunker Richtung 
Alli Seite Reiten. Da sah ich einen Hordler, der gegen nen Alli kämpfte. Ohne zu Zögern habe ich 
ab gemountet und bin meinem "Horde Kollegen" zu Hilfe geeilt. Darauf mault er mich an: 
"Hey, was soll der Mist"? Ich verdutzt: "Was hast Du gerade für ein Problem"? 
Darauf der Hordler: "Es ist unfair zu 2. auf einen einzelnen zu gehen. Reite weiter du n00b". 
Im Anschluss habe ich IHN auf Ignore gehauen, weil ich total angepisst war von der Situation. 

Das ist ein Dummer Grund gewesen. 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum er so genervt war, weil ich ihm im BG zu Hilfe gekommen bin. Im BG, Hallo!?
Er kam von meinem Server, darum steht er heute noch auf Ignore bei mir.


----------



## German Psycho (17. September 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Wurde schon von so nem "Haste mal Gold für mich?"-Typ ignoriert, weil ich nein gesagt hab ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeder der mich anbettelt landet auf ignore ... wer gold haben will soll arbeiten ... im spiel und RL


----------



## theduke666 (17. September 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Damals zum Start von BC hatte jemand im Allgemeinchat auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gefragt, wo sich denn der Erste-Hilfe Lehrer befinden würde. Darauf habe ich ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, er soll im Tempel im Nordwesten gucken. Er wusste anscheinend nicht genau wo ich meinte, worauf ich ihn sagte, ganz oben links auf der Karte. Plötzlich fragte er etwas gereizt nochmal im Allgemeinchat, ich wollte ihn wieder anflüstern, war aber leider schon auf der Ignore. Weiss bis heute nicht warum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meintest sicherlich das andere Links... Der Tempel ist "oben rechts" auf der Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azralina (17. September 2008)

Suchte zu Anfang ne grp für hdw ..hatten noch n platz fürn dd und hatten n hexer genommen..obwohl mich zeitgleich n mage angeschrieben hatte ...hatte mich beim Mage entschuldigt..un der flamte mich voll das ich das mit Absicht gemacht hätte un er doch schneller war etc.
wollte mich noch ma noch entschuldigen kam "Spieler X ignoriert sie!"-.-
Ich mein...ich klär das generell mit der ganzen group ob wir diesen un jeden noch nehmen oda nich...

auf meiner Ignore landen nur Leute die den /2 mit Zeugs zu texten,was unter die Gürtellinie geht oder die mich nerven ob ich se irgendne ini ziehn soll,oder gold für ne waffe ham wolln-.-


----------



## Oogieboogie (17. September 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Damals zum Start von BC hatte jemand im Allgemeinchat auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gefragt, wo sich denn der Erste-Hilfe Lehrer befinden würde. Darauf habe ich ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, er soll im Tempel im Nordwesten gucken. Er wusste anscheinend nicht genau wo ich meinte, worauf ich ihn sagte, ganz oben links auf der Karte. Plötzlich fragte er etwas gereizt nochmal im Allgemeinchat, ich wollte ihn wieder anflüstern, war aber leider schon auf der Ignore. Weiss bis heute nicht warum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz einfach: du sagtest "ganz oben links" und dann ist er wohl in diese elite-riesen reingerannt statt zum tempel...wahrscheinlich gestorben, repkosten, dachte du wolltest ihn verarschen, sack! ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wurd mal ignoriert, weil ich etwas früher an einem eisen-vorkommen war xD


----------



## Sulli (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss  bin ich noch bei keinen und habe auch keinen auf Igno^.. bin halt Langweilig , aber was Dalrogh so schreibt , wäre er der erste der auf meine kommen würde denn andere mit Noob zu bezeichnen bzw. wegen kleinigkeiten andere auf Igno zu setzen zeugt von Kleinhirnigkeit und man könnte daraus entnehmen das er  nicht Teamfähigkeit ist.  Mit so einen in ner Ini... naja da hat man ja nur Stress könnt ich mir vorstellen . Nen Disco kann man schnell bekommen ,denn ich  hatte auch mal ,das die Telekomiker es nicht in den Griff bekamen das mein DSL Anschluss störungsfrei funktionierte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastacy (17. September 2008)

lvl 68 Hunter sucht grp für Dk Normal...ich mit Retri Twink pala online (full epic) ..sag das ich mitkommen würde.

Antwort: nee, retris machen keinen schaden und grp is schon voll. 

Ich schreib ihm: Lol, du bist lvl 68 und denkst ich mach weniger schaden als du? aber da war ich schon auf igno bei ihm.

Er steht dafür jetzt auf Igno bei meiner ganzen gilde!


----------



## sp4rkl3z (17. September 2008)

Naja... Mein Makro hilft zu igno's en masse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> /huhn
> /s Ente



Dazu renne man im Kreis und drücke mehrmals auf besagtes Makro.

nach einiger zeit schreibe man 





> /s GANS!!!


 und hofft das spieler in die Luft springen... Wenn sie es nicht machen, schreibe man: 





> /s Bei Gans müsst ihr springen, sonnst geht das Spiel nicht!



nach ein paar Sekunden kommen so bestimmt /w im sinne von... biste deppert?
Antwort: Nein, nur gelangweilt---> Ihr werdet ignoriert

Ralph Wiggum ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.A. (17. September 2008)

Hehe , grad eben im moment..

Sucht wer im SNG Channel noch n DD für TDM...
Ich w ihn an und frag "normal?"
Er so" Keine schurken mehr"
Ich so " Dann schreib das doch dazu"
Er so"nau gehts noch bissi unfreundlicher?trampel"

... ignoriert euch...

Hmm..die Wahrheit sollte man schon vertragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (17. September 2008)

Meine Geschichte...

Kral der Klingenhauer...
Ich und meine Gruppe schlagen uns langsam bis zu Rammhauer vor...
[Healshami]: ,,Hoffentlich droppt die Axt...''
[Ich(Warry)]: ,,Jo... Wäre schon noch was^^''

Der Tankpala pullt... und bald darauf liegt der Boss dann auch... 

Alles was ich sehen konnte war nur:
                                                                      Healshami wechselt Plünderoption in Plündermeister.
                                                                      Healshami erhält [Leichenmacher].
                                                                      Healshami verlässt Gruppe.
Als ich ihm schreiben wollte stand nur noch.       Healshami ignoriert euch.
                                                                      Healshami ist jetzt offline.

Omg hab ich mich da aufgeregt...


----------



## StarBlight (17. September 2008)

manchmal glaube ich dass die leute im bg etwas dreister sind, da sie ja nicht unbedingt auf deinem server sind und wohl glauben machen zu können was sie wollen.

ich war mal im arathibecken und bin nach beginn zum stall geritten und hab die flagge getappt, war wohl eine hundertstel sekunde schneller als ein anderer der mich daraufhin bestuckte und beleidigte.... der hat mich auf ignore gesetzt und ich hab ein ticket geschrieben.


oder letztens im alterac mit meiner schattenpriesterin,
waren kurz vor drek´s hütte, hatte kaum noch mana, auf einmal bekomm ich nen whisper von nem jäger (mm geskillt) warum ich sein pet nicht geheilt habe (war jedenfalls kein tankpet)... davon war ich total geschockt dass ich erstmal nicht antworten konnte, dann schrieb er mich nochmal an worauf ich antwortete dass ich ihm keine rechenschafft schuldig bin. er fing dann an mich zu beleidigen, ich solle lernen wie man wow spielt etc etc.... also von soviel dreistigkeit war ich so geschockt dass ich nicht mehr antworten konnte, aber ich wette bei dem steh ich auf ignore


----------



## Riyadh (17. September 2008)

Ich stand mal in sw rum und wurde einfach angespuckt xD

***** spuckt euch an.
ich: hm was los?^^
er: du weist schon wieso
***** ignoriert euch.

ich weis bis heute nich wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja er wirds wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. September 2008)

LordTears schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde hatten wir mal einen der jeden auf die Igno gesetzt hat, wenn man ihn nicht ziehen wollte.
> Am Ende hatte er fast die ganze Gilde auf Ignore und als ich ihn fragte:"Warum ignorierst du alle?"
> 
> Ihr werdet ignoriert von....
> ...




ähm ich glaube den hätte ich aus der gilde gekickt 

und mein ignor bin bei meinem ex gildenmeister auf igno weil ich es satt hatte jeden twink von ihr durch inis zu ziehen bin auch deswegen aus der gilde geflutscht


----------



## Malakas (17. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen



hehe, genau wie ich : )


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. September 2008)

Wir laufen durch den Tiefensumpf und nieten einen Boss um: Es droppt ein Heileritem und noch ehe der Wiederherstellungsdudu im Chat mitteilt, dass er das Item gerne haben möchte (was allen klar war - ausser einer Zwerg Jägerin, die frech Bedarf würfelte), und das Item gewann. Darauf meine Frage: "ÄÄ was sollte das denn? Willst du dein Pet heilen ? Sprich mal einen GM an, der den Irrtum rückgängig macht" Daraufhin: "Du *&§!** ... und &%$§(  nun ja, die reinste Schimpffontäne... kurz darauf: Spieler XY ignoriert euch .. hehe ... eiei ... Leute gibt es ..


----------



## Ghrodan (17. September 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> hehe, genau wie ich : )



selten etwas dümmeres gelesen...


----------



## Morphes (17. September 2008)

Hmmm könnt mich nicht daran erinnern das ich jemals Ignoriert wurde, dafür füllt sich meine Liste immer mehr und mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mache Leidenschaftlich oft und gerne Heros und ich gerate immer mal wieder an Spieler die einfach Leaven/verschwinden. Begründungen sind dann:keine lust mehr, bekomme Besuch und und und......

Ich bin ansonsten immer sehr tolerant aber so etwas kann ich nun gar nicht ab.
Wenn diese Spieler nicht genügend Zeit haben können diese auch nicht mit. (Es sei denn es wurde vorher so abgesprochen und die Gruppe hat nichts dagegen)


----------



## Vrost (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?



Also ich bin mit meinem Druiden auf der Igno eines Paladins einer der "besseren" Gilden des Servers weil:

Mein Druide macht Manazellendaily im Schergrat. Bin auf erstmals Restro geskillt und hab mit miesem Gear 
noch wenig Add-DMG.  Jeder dieser dämlichen Würmer nervt und so hoffe ich auf schnellen Respawn der 
Manazellen um mit wenig Kills meine Q zu erledigen. Da taucht links von mir eine auf...ich renne hin, nehme
sie auf und beim Aufheben sehe ich am Bildschirmrand in der Nähe einer weiteren Zelle ne Paladina mit einem 
Wurm kämpfen. Denke mir "ist ihr Kampf und Ihre Zelle" - buffe Sie mit Mdw und wende mich wieder in die 
Richtung aus der ich gekommen bin um mich dem dort gespawnten Wurm und der nächsten Zelle zu widmen.

Mitten in meinem Kampf (wie gesagt...Restro mit gefühlten 75 Add-DMG)

*---* spuckt auf Euch
*---* flüstert: glaubst du ich kil die zum spass du penner

Kämpfe meinen Wurm nieder, die Zelle hat sich inzwischen die Paladine genommen

/r ich denke nicht, sorry, hab dich nicht sofort gesehen
*---* ignoriert Euch

Habe mich dann im /1 entschuldigt und gesagt was ich über ein solches Kommunikationsverhalten denke ...

Ich selber hab meine Igno voll mit den /2-Spammern, die den /2 als /1 missbrauchen und/oder Bettlern


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Hmmm könnt mich nicht daran erinnern das ich jemals Ignoriert wurde, dafür füllt sich meine Liste immer mehr und mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau, simples leaven mitten im "dicksten Getümmel" mit so dollen Begründungen wie "Ich muss rauchen/essen, Mama schickt mich ins Bett," reizen mich auch immer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (17. September 2008)

I schrieb:


> xD ich hab mal jemanden von einen Ally gegrüsst .... der hat voll den anfall bekommen und rumgeheult und seine kiddy gilde verständigt




Ach? Und du bist kein Kiddy Mr. 50 Cent I pwn 2 Pac ownisher No.1 most wanted Bitchchecka alta? :-D

Vor allem wo ist dein Hinweis auf ignore? ähh oh ich verstehe wenn man den Text liest bleibt einem auch nichts Anderes übrig :-P


----------



## Nepokat (17. September 2008)

Genau Leaver mit den dümmsten Begründung landen auf meiner Igno, weil mit solchen Leuten hab ich kein Bock nochmals zusammenzutreffen und ne Ini zu bestreiten.

Beispiel:

Botanika Hero

Erster Boss droppt ein Schwert... Pala Tank wollte es unbedingt haben.. vor Ini Beginn schon dauernd gesagt ja ich brauch das Schert Xy unbedingt, kann ich es haben wenn es droppt. Keiner was dagegen. Erster Boss down, Schwert nicht gedroppt. Ok schade, auf zum zweiten Boss. 

Tank Pala: Oh mist.....

w: Was los?

Tank Pala: Mein Vater muss die Sicherung rausdrehen kann nicht mehr weiter spielen. Keine Ahnung wie lang das dauert sucht euch am besten einen andern Tank.

w: ok kann man nix machen, bye

Tank leavte, und wir saßen da....

Uns war ja allen klar das diese ominöse Sicherung nicht rausgedreht wurde ;-)

Naja solche Leute landen auf der Igno -.-

Gruss

Nepokat


----------



## Sapper13 (17. September 2008)

Hi,

obwohl ich die Einleitung des Threaderstellers für mehr als ungeschickt finde ... ey lol ich wollte eigentlich nen Allyflamethread drauß machen <--- www.wayneinteressierts.de, sag ich euch das ich bestimmt bei mindestens 30-50 Leuten auf ingore stehe und mich auch darum bemühe das es täglich mehr werden.

Der Typ muß verrückt sein sagt ihr? Na diese Meinung steht euch natürlich frei, aber auf der anderen Seite, ich sehe es nicht mehr ein, mit irgendwelchen "Ebayaccountkäufern" in Randomgruppen durch die inis zu wipen. Bei uns ist es teilweise so schlimm, das es Spieler gibt, die machen wirklich alles falsch. 

Deshalb habe ich ne ganz einfach regel aufgestellt.

1. Wipe bei der ersten Mobgruppe <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe
2. Wipes bis zum ersten Boss <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe
3. Kein Fokus DMG trotz zeichen <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe
4. Ich bekomme kein Leader um zu markieren sondern das will der Priester (der uns vorher versichert hätte seine Mama wäre bei For The Horde gewesen und er selbst wäre Gründer von Nihillium) machen <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe
5. Der Magier kennt nur 3 Zauber. Drachenfeuer, Druckwelle und Arkane Explosion <-- ich verlasse die Gruppe
6. Tankpala mit 90 % Heilequip aber mal so richtig phat fullepic wipe 1, wipe 2 <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe
7. Heroinstanzenspieler mit ganz großen Maul (ich hab nen T6 Hexer und Spiele bei SK Gaming das hier ist nur meint Tanktwink) aber dafür nur grünem Equip Marke: Wenn die so doof sind und mit mir kommen <--- ich verlasse die Gruppe


Die Liste ist absolut endlos, weil alles was gegen meinem Spielspaß geht und gegenläufig zu der Tatsache angebracht wird, das WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist, wird sofort beendet. Ich hab keine Lust mehr mit Leuten die einem Geschichten erzählen ständig einen Reinfall zu erleben. Auch wenn es sich dabei immer nur um einen oder 2 Spieler der 5 oder 10er Gruppe handelt. Wer sich ne Laus im Pelz setzt, der wird sich nicht pflegen sondern entfernen. Ich bin von WoW nicht so abhängig wie einige andere hier, das ich mich ständig mit Leuten abgeben muss, die besser Packman oder Bubble Bobble spielen sollten.

Klingt egoistisch? Ist es auch! Denn meine Freizeit gestalte ich gerne so, das ich Spass dabei habe. Wenn ihr euch auf einen 100 Meterlauf vorbereiten, trainiert ihr dann zum Ansporn mit ner Schildkröte oder nem Schwachsinningen, oder nehmt ihr vielleicht jemanden der euch ebenbürtig ist? Wo bleibt bitte der Spaß und die Herausforderung wenn ich mit nem scheiß Vollidioten in einer Ini 180 Minuten Wipe und in der gleichen Zeit mit nem anderen Char nen Schönen Kararun oder aber 300-600 Gold gefarmt hätte. 

Die Leute meinen immer, man wäre auf sie angewiesen, aber wenn man erstmal einige Klassen hat (auch welche die häufig gesucht werden) dann muss man auch nicht mehr mit jedem Hans und Franz in eine ini gehen.

Beliebt (siehe ignore) wird man dadurch natürlich nicht, aber die Leute bekommen jedesmal direkt zu Anfang ne Ansage. Da ich mit nem Priester zusammen als Tank spiele, können wir somit die Leute beliebig kicken und neu inviten. Mit anderen Worten, wir machen uns die Epicgier der Leute zu Dienste und wer uns auf die Eier geht wird sofort gekickt oder wir lösen die Gruppe auf.

Und YES in dem Augenblick wo ich das mache, bin ich absolut unsozial gegen den Spieler, aber ich hab bei Blizzard nirgends unterschrieben das Sozialamt für Vollidioten zu spielen.

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Sapper13 (17. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Genau Leaver mit den dümmsten Begründung landen auf meiner Igno, weil mit solchen Leuten hab ich kein Bock nochmals zusammenzutreffen und ne Ini zu bestreiten.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



/sign Nepokat

und btw. Wenn ich im Bus zu Arbeit mal son Kiddy hören würde und es wäre von meinem Server und zufällig wäre ich in der Gruppe, würde es sofort was aufs Maul geben. Verschwendete Zeit für Itemgeile Spasten! Für sowas gibts nur auf die Fresse bis es lacht. 

Was glauben die Leute eigentlich wer sie sind? Wenn ich online oder sonstwo ein versprechen gebe, dann bleib ich dabei. <-- und ich denke einige von euch würde jetzt schon wieder sagen. Selbst schuld! Tja das nennt man dann auch Egoismus.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## nrg (17. September 2008)

Ich wurde mal von einem Priester auf ignore gesetzt weil mein Tankpala keine 10k HP hatte gebufft. Er meinte ich wäre unheilbar, ich hab nur gesagt wir versuchen es. Nach dem 1. Wipe war er dann weg und hat mir ein Volltrottel zugeflüstert. Wenn das für Schlabby oder was ähnliches gewesen wäre hätte ich es ja verstanden, aber für Bollwerk *non*hero auf lvl 60?

Und ein Magier hat mich mal ignoriert weil ich es gewagt hab mit meinem Priester auf ein Item zu würfeln das er haben wollte, er meinte ich dürfe nicht drauf würfeln weil ich den Level noch nicht hatte um es anzulegen. Ich hab es dann gewonnen und er mich zugeflamt, als ich dan zurückflüstern wollte er solle ruhig bleibenn war ich schon auf ignore.


----------



## Fochi (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.



Das war der Dümmste grund für dich?

Ich hab Netherstoff VK im Handelschannel gepostet, werde angeschrieben was der Stack kostet, Ich: Nur 2g50s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte 2 minuten... frage: Und willst den Netherstoff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "... Ignoriert euch"


----------



## Fochi (17. September 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ach? Und du bist kein Kiddy Mr. 50 Cent I pwn 2 Pac ownisher No.1 most wanted Bitchchecka alta? :-D
> (...)



ich GLAUBE das wandert in meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (17. September 2008)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> obwohl ich die Einleitung des Threaderstellers für mehr als ungeschickt finde ... ey lol ich wollte eigentlich nen Allyflamethread drauß machen <--- www.wayneinteressierts.de, sag ich euch das ich bestimmt bei mindestens 30-50 Leuten auf ingore stehe und mich auch darum bemühe das es täglich mehr werden.
> 
> ...



Wo soll ich da anfangen?
.... ganz kurz und knapp, bei deiner Ansage würde ich noch nicht einmal in deine(eure) Gruppe wollen! Von daher würdest du auch nicht auf meiner Ignor Liste landen 

Bei solchen Ansagen vergeht mir echt der Spielspaß, und ich such mir lieber eine neue Gruppe die vielleicht auch mal nen Wipe hinlegt (oder zwei)
Du nennst dich unsozial und andere Vollidioten. OK Die anderen werden dich für unsozial und einen Vollidioten halten aber das schein völlig Jacke zu sein solange man unter einer Stunde durch die Hero ist und seine 4-5Marken hat. JAJA das ist WOW

PS: Das ist wirklich eine sehr ungeschickte Einleitung :-/


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (17. September 2008)

Geiles Ding flüster mich letztens wer an "Biste Tank?"
schreibe daraufhin "Nein."
"Spieler ignoriert euch"

Weiß auch bis jetzt net was des war XD


----------



## Nepokat (17. September 2008)

@ Sapper13

klar hast du gewisse ansprüche an die Leute inGame die hab ich auch, aber ich probier auch gern neues aus. Manchmal stellt sich raus, ok dein gegenüber ist ein richtiges Arsch.... dann war es vergeudete Zeit und du lernst dazu.

Ich hab mit meinem Priester mal nen Kararaid geleitet und wir haben uns erlaubt einen doch schon gut ausgesattteten Paladintank anzuwerben. Dieser war mir auch als fähiger Spieler bekannt. Die ganze Instanz lief gut und flüssig. Nur meinte der Paladin jedem Raidmitglied mitteilen zu müssen was es falsch macht bzw nicht macht. Das zehrte ganz schön an den Gruppenmitgliedern und ich bekam whispers. Nachdem er dann meinte. Wenn ihr nicht so macht wie ich will dann leave ich einfach... So sprach es der werte Herr Paladin und wurde von mir als Raidleiter aus dem Raid geworfen.

Das war diesmal kein unfähiger Spieler nur so ein, man kann es nur als Asoziales Verhalten bezeichnen, Gehabe darauf hab ich auch kein Bock. 

Oberste Doktrin dieses Spiel für mich ist. ES SOLL DIR SPASS BEREITEN! Ärgern, ankotzen von anderen, beleidigen, zumüllen, kann ich mich auch im Reallife lassen und hab da noch eine höhere Handhabe gegen solche Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich begegne jedem Spieler soweit mit Respekt in dem Spiel und habe keine Ahnung bei wem ich auf der Ignore bin, es interessiert mich auch recht wenig.

Alles wird juuut^^


----------



## Sreal (17. September 2008)

hmm interessanter threat ;D

also bei mir wars mal inner hero, der tank ist zum 2. mal umgefallen weil er "LEDER+Schwere rüssi" getragen hat (er meinte, es wäre am besten als tank.. aha), naja er kippte zum 2. mal um, und bezeichnet mich als (2K addheal, 25% crit etc etc) als "Unterequipter low healer" wollt ihm noch "willst jetzt n keks haben?" schreiben aber da war er schon raus, und ich wurde ignoriert. 

schade eigendlich, der spruch käme sicherlich gut bei so einem (muhahah die regen sich immer so schön auf).


----------



## Azralina (17. September 2008)

weis ja nich ob das dumm is..aber man vllt doch jmd aus höflichkeitsgründen ne lowie ini wie hdw zeiht weil man n item fürn twink ham will..kein geld für bekommt un derjenige auf oberpro macht un dumm rummault wenn n bestimmtes Item für ihn ne gedroppt is un nervt ob man nach dem run nich noch ma gehn könnte..un am ende im /2 andere vollflamt weil die für wenig gold n anderen 70er fragen ob er se nich ma mitnehm könnten...soclhe leute sin dann doch bei einigen auf der Ignore..weils assi is erst nur weil man zu faul is ne grp zu suchen,sich ziehen lässt un dann andere deswegen anmault..schlimm sowas-.-
Bin auch schon auf Ignore gelandet weil ich grünes Zeugs im /2 verkauft hab-.-...und???nich alles was blau oder epic is super doll-.-..un wer die kohle ne hat kannst trotzdem tragen..oder entzaubern


----------



## Nepokat (17. September 2008)

..... Sobald ich in Sturmwind stehe und werde angewhispert kannst du mich durch "Das Verließ" ziehen, wird demjenigen einmal erklärt das ich keinen durch irgendwelche Inis ziehe, kapiert er es dann nicht, IGNO. Da viele einen dann einfach Anfangen vollzuflamen.


----------



## Todesschleicher (17. September 2008)

Bin bestimmt in diversen Spielen bei massig Leuten auf Ignore...liegt aber daran, dass ich viel Wert auf einen sauberen Sprachgebrauch lege und ausserdem leidenschaftlich gern argumentiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (17. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Bin bestimmt in diversen Spielen bei massig Leuten auf Ignore...liegt aber daran, dass ich viel Wert auf einen sauberen Sprachgebrauch lege und ausserdem leidenschaftlich gern argumentiere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:-) da ist nichts gegen auszusetzen


----------



## Stoffa (17. September 2008)

ich hab mal nem schami ne alptraumranke vor der nase weggeschnappt dann hat er mich erst geflamed und dann auf igno gesetzt
ROFL !


----------



## Schurkissimo (17. September 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Damals zum Start von BC hatte jemand im Allgemeinchat auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gefragt, wo sich denn der Erste-Hilfe Lehrer befinden würde. Darauf habe ich ihn angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, er soll im Tempel im Nordwesten gucken. Er wusste anscheinend nicht genau wo ich meinte, worauf ich ihn sagte, ganz oben links auf der Karte. Plötzlich fragte er etwas gereizt nochmal im Allgemeinchat, ich wollte ihn wieder anflüstern, war aber leider schon auf der Ignore. Weiss bis heute nicht warum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen... aber vielleicht dachte er Nordwesten, ganz oben links --> 
ist dort hingegangen und auf diese roten Riesen gestoßen. (bei dem riesigen roten Kristall links oben.)

Topic:

Ich hab mal versehentlich einem den mob weggeschnappt, die Folge: Xyz flüstert: Arschloch --- wollte mich entschuldigen aber leider schon auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (17. September 2008)

Ich hab auch keinen auf Ignore...
ich hätte da Angst was zu verpassen wenn derjenige dann im SNG die für mich richtige GRP sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds aber auch bissl sinnlos wegen einem kleinen Fehler ein Ignore zu erteilen.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (17. September 2008)

weil ich bei nem raid mal einen schurken ein teil wegewürfelt habe war ich danach im ts bei ihm gemutet und auf igno... naja^^


mfG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. September 2008)

ich im handelschannel suche verzauberer für mungo
daraufhin die antwort von einen lvl 20er (!)
er: ich kann muingo gib mir die mats dann verzauber ich deine waffe
Ich: logg erstmal auf deinen 70er
er: ??? nee ich kann mungo mit dem char
ich: nein die formel droppt in kara da kannst du net rein
da war ich auf der igno^^


----------



## Korgor (17. September 2008)

Hmm, mich hat der 3/4 Server auf igno.
Aber den grund will ich mal besser net sagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ne kleine Andeutung:
*War* schon in ~30 Gilden.


----------



## Dalmus (17. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Hmm, mich hat der 3/4 Server auf igno.
> Aber den grund will ich mal besser net sagen.
> 
> 
> ...


Und hast überall die Gildenbank geplündert?
Dann bist Du zumindest nun ein reicher Mann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl, ich hab bis jetzt nur 1 auf ignore (der meinte mich noob zu beschimpfen, weil mein mage nen epic gem gesockelt hatte, der halt bei mir so rumlag ) du wärst allerdings der 2 -.-


----------



## Ladaria (17. September 2008)

Ich weiß von einer Person die mich auf der Ingoreliste hat und die habe ich darauf angesprochen warum er mir den mein Erz wegschnappen würde wofür ich dazu noch gekämpft habe und nach der freschen Antwort war ich direkt auf der ignore.


----------



## neo1986 (17. September 2008)

Als ich mit meinem 24 hexer schneider neu angefangen hab ,den leinenstoff aus dem ah lehrgekauft habe  und dan im Wald von Elwyn in der tiefenschachtmine war um an bischen leinenstoff zu kommen wurde ich von nem lev. achter angeschießen wurde ich würde ihm die monster klauen.


----------



## Rador61 (17. September 2008)

mich hat mal jemand auf igno gesetzt weil ich ihm nicht geglaubt hab dass er lvl 75 ist..^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.


Hm...achja ich erinnere mich....ich war im Bg...im WSG..da war ich noch Feral und hab mir stolz die S1 Schultern geholt und wollte mir net S2 holen,da S1 besser aussah und die unterschiede der Stats sehr niedrig waren.Naja wie gesagt reite ich fröhlich auf meinem Mount umher im Bg und auf einmal labert mich ein Typ an:"Lol ey,warum hast du dir keine S2 Schultern geholt omg?!" Ich:"Ich finde S1 sieht besser aus...ausserdem ist es ja nicht dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"(Woher möchte er denn wissen wie lange ich schon diese S1 Schultern trage?LoL...und nein er war net von meinem Server)Er antwortet irgendwas mit :"Bist du dumm du Spasti?" Ich wollte mit "lol" antworten doch dann hab ich gelesen->_Unbekannt irgnoriert Euch_

Edit: Da fällt mir noch was lustiges ein...als ich noch net soo lang auf Heal geskillt war hab ich im /2 gelesen:"Vz usw sucht Arbeit (derjenige hat auch VZ aufgezählt)" Ich hab ihn angesprochen:"Hi,ich hab mal ne Frage...unzwar...weisst du ob es eine VZ für Hände gibt mit Heal+ ? Er anwortet:HALTS MAUL DU SPASTI  (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)Leider konnte ich nur noch OMG schreiben ...dann war ich wieder auf Igno ;(


----------



## Chaos777 (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.




Mich hat jemand angewispert ob ich ihn durchs Verlies ziehen könnte.
Habe ihm darauf gesagt, dass ich ihn leider nicht ziehen kann, da ich mir für den Raid der in ein paar Minuten anfing noch Pots Flasks etc. kaufen müsse.
Darauf kommt von ihm nur "Arschloch!"
Als ich ihn fragen wollte was sein Problem sei war ich schon auf Ignore ^^


----------



## seeker75 (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Leute mit dc´s für noobs hältst solltest dich mal fragen wer der noob ist,noob.

Der dümmste Igno-Grund bei mir war in gnomeregan
Gruppe:Magier,Krieger,Jäger(Ich),2x Schurken

Magier ennt dauernd vorraus und pullt Mobs

Krieger:ich bin tank,net du^^
ich:wenn er beim geistheiler landen will und aus der grp fliegen will lass ihn doch
Schurke
Magier ihr noobs magier tanken IMMER^^habt mit wow wohl grad erst angefangen zu spielen
Krieger:Wieviel hat der char bei ebay gekostet?
Magier ihr verschissenen Kackboons ihr seid so dumm ey
S****** wurde aus der Gruppe entfernt
Ein paar lvl später hab ich ihn in zf widergetroffen,wollte auch eig.drekt leaven habs aber doch nicht gemacht
genau das gleiche passiert^^(den hat fast jeder den ich kenn auf der igno,der hat auf nethersturm nen ganz schlechten ruf^^)


----------



## Marvîn (17. September 2008)

Naja bin erst bei einem aufer igno,
das war damals in glaube arka hero.

Ganz normale Gruppe halt, ich sollte immer einen Mob 
in ne falle machen und der magier einen sheepen.

Dann aufeinmal der Schock:
Tank pullt (extra oder ausversehen - kp)
2 Gruppen. Magier sheept einen und ich zieh einen 
in die Falle. Magier geht down, weil er AoE gemacht hat.
Tank aufeinmal:
Zieh die beiden auch noch in ne falle!
Ich erstmal WTF?! gedacht und ihm freundlich gesagt 
dass ich momentan noch CD auf die falle habe und ich 
eh nur 1 gleichzeitig reinzeihen kann....

Dann kam nurnoch ein:
"WTF son Noob jeder weiß doch das Hunterfallen keine Abklingzeiten haben!"
Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt....

Naja vom Tank nie wieder was gehört, nur mit dem Mage dann später abgelästert über ihn....^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. September 2008)

Chaos777 schrieb:


> Mich hat jemand angewispert ob ich ihn durchs Verlies ziehen könnte.
> Habe ihm darauf gesagt, dass ich ihn leider nicht ziehen kann, da ich mir für den Raid der in ein paar Minuten anfing noch Pots Flasks etc. kaufen müsse.
> Darauf kommt von ihm nur "Arschloch!"
> Als ich ihn fragen wollte was sein Problem sei war ich schon auf Ignore ^^


Tja so schnell geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (17. September 2008)

Bei uns war das so:

Wir waren in einer grp für HDZ2, ich war Heiler und wir ham uns mal dazu überreden lassen, nen Vergelterpala mitzunehmen.
Nur noch der Tank hatte gefehlt, der wollte nochwas machen und dann kommen.
Als der Tank dann da war, hatte der Pala nen disco, oder hatte ausgeloggt, wir haben 5 - 10 mins gewartet und dann neu geladen.
Als wir dann drin waren und dn 1. Boss down hatten, bekamen wir ein whisp, ob er wieder geladen werden kann,
natürlich nicht, die Gruppe die das Ding anfängt macht es auch zu Ende!
Dann meinte unser Tank, der ignoriert mich, ich schreib ihn an, er ignoriert mich, alle anderen ignoriert.
Wir das im Gildenchannel geschrieben, alle ham in angewhispert mit "Ignorier mich!" und alle wurden ignoriert.
Naja, 2 Monate später hat er sich bei uns beworben, wir mussten so lachen^^


----------



## Wizzad (17. September 2008)

ich wurd mal auf meinem weiblichen blutelf pala (70) angeschrieben:
>> "Ey du bist bestimmt so nen scheis gay huso der einfach nen weiblichen char spielt" 
>> Ich; "ololol O_o"
>> Ich; "Woher wilste das wissen? ;P"
**** Ignoriert euch

O_o sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt xD


----------



## CfX (17. September 2008)

Ich wurde nach einem saftigen Flame, in dem es unteranderem um meine Mutter ging, ignoriert, weil ich im Rotkammgebirge eine Gruppe zum Questen verlassen habe.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldsom (17. September 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Möge er nun sprechen, oder für immer schweigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz einfach ! Du hast die Leute ohne die sonst übliche schriftliche Verwarnung und ohne die ebenfals übliche stattlich Abfindung aus der Gilde gekickt ?

P.S. Heb ebenfals niemanden auf Ignore und vermute mal das ich auch bei niemandem auf Ignore stehe ! Aber man weiß ja nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (17. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja daraus einen Allianz-flame-Thread machen, aber ich versuche es mal anders. Was war der dümmste/lächerlichste Grund, warum ihr von jemand ignoriert wurdet?
> 
> Bei mir wars vorhin, weil ich es verpennt habe, und ne Quest erst später geteilt habe.



Warum einen Allianzflamethread daraus machen? Weil du von einem Ally wegen einer Lapalie ignoriert wirst? Verallgemeinerungen sind cool, nicht wahr? Sind genauso nützlich wie Vorurteile gegen Dinge, die man nicht selbst erlebt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (17. September 2008)

Wizzad schrieb:


> ich wurd mal auf meinem weiblichen blutelf pala (70) angeschrieben:
> >> "Ey du bist bestimmt so nen scheis gay huso der einfach nen weiblichen char spielt"
> >> Ich; "ololol O_o"
> >> Ich; "Woher wilste das wissen? ;P"
> ...


Für eine Antwort wie "ololo O_o" würde ich dich auch ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandertaler (17. September 2008)

mich hat mal einer gefragt ob ich ihm bei ner quest helfen könne(war grad auf klo) als ich zurück kam und ich antworten wollte stand ich schon auf seiner igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (17. September 2008)

ich (als ich noch meinen mage spielte) wollte ne hero gehen(weiss ned mehr welche^^) ging in LfG und wurde sehr schnell von nem schurken eingeladen.gruppe war voll tank bekam lead und wurde geportet.waren wohl schon drinne und jemand hat geleavt dachte ich mir.ich machte nen tisch,wie es sich gehört.kurz darauf wurde ich gekickt wollte den leader anflüstern was das sollte aber war schon auf ignore.naja es war spät und ich beschloss den namen von dem tank aufzuschreiben.
am nächsten tag flüsterte ich den tank mit meinem dudu twink an..
ich:hallo ich bins der mage von der hero gestern,möchte dich ma fragen wieso du mich gekickt und mich auf igno getan hast?
er:du bist mage...
ich:ja bin ich,was hat dat den mit dem zu tun? o_O
er:du hast deine aufgabe ja gut gemacht,wir hatten kekse für den rest der ini!
ich:eeehm ja aber zu fünft wäre es doch sicher schneller gegangen???
er:ja wir haben nen zweiten healer eingeladen..
ich:LOL????
blablablubi ignoriert euch

tja sry das es lange is^^hoffe ihr könnt euch drüba schlapp lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalptaker (17. September 2008)

Ich wurde mal zu Classiczeiten auf Vek'lor von einer ganzen Gruppe im vorbeilaufen auf Ignore gepackt. Ich war nicht mit in deren Gruppe und hab die Spieler bis dahin auch noch nie getroffen gehabt, da ich eh immer allein am leveln war, sonst hätte ich mir vielleicht einen Reim drauf machen können. Ich bekam von zwei Spielern die Whisper "Omg, wie lang brauchst du um den Mob umzuhauen, das hab ich schon schneller gesehen!" und "Dreckspala, geh sterben!" und als ich ein einfaches "LoL?!" zurückschreiben wollt, stand ich auch schon auf ignore. Als ich die anderen in seiner Gruppe anwhispern wollte um zu fragen, was der von mir will, hatten die mich auch schon alle auf ignore. Es liefen auch genug Mobs rum, darum bezweifle ich auch, dass sie sauer gewesen sein könnten, dass ich ihnen 'nen Questmob umgehauen hätte. Flame & Ignore wegen Klasse... 

Dieses Maß an völliger Hirnlosigkeit war so beeindruckend, dass ich und ein paar Freunde heute noch drüber lachen.


----------



## Lisutari (17. September 2008)

Als ich Stufe 27 war hab ich im Chatt gelesen "Suchen Heiler für Bsf", ich hab mich gemeldet und gefragt "Hab ihr schon einen Heiler? Ich bin einer" er meine nur "Lern lesen" und hat mich auf igno gesetzt...
Ich verstehe bis heute noch nicht ganz warum^^


----------



## Solassard (17. September 2008)

/ignore Thread


----------



## refra (17. September 2008)

ja schön für dich..


----------



## Sobe1 (17. September 2008)

auch mal wieder nen sehr itneressantes thema^^

oft lässt sich eine mangelnde spielerfahrung auf die ereignisse erschliessen...  naja mein erster fall:

ich vor ca 1,5 jahren mit wow angefangen, totaler anfänger. schurke (hatte erste hilfe aber geskilled!). Kollege hat mir auch das würfeln erklärt (Gier, bedarf). Naja erste inni war dann burg schattenfang. Irgendwann wurd ich geflamed warum ich nur mich mit verbänden heile und nicht im kampf auch den krieger -_-

wurde gekicked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und halt mittlerweile auch viele der bereits genannten geschichten erlebt. Oft kann man diese Leute mit ihrem falschen Wissen nichtmal korrigieren. Ich mein, wie lange rennen die mit der meinung rum, hexer machen portale und magier können leute zu sich porten?  Also irgendwann müssen die doch mal auf die idee kommen, dass da was nicht ganz richtig ist^^

btw: queste gerade wenn kein raid, inni ist mit meinerm t4 holy priester die alten gebiete durch (östliche königreiche komplett clear, bis auf ony und naxx.  und kalimdor fast. unterwegs kriege ich oft zu höhren "was machtn 70er hier" " du noob!" 

ich will einfach die story mitkriegen, und ob ich nun ausgeloggt oder rumidle ist auch nicht besser...

hab aber auch einige auf ignore, darunter die typischen hunter und imba roxxor schurken (die dann meckern, ich würd nicht heilen) was fahren die auch ihre volle schadensrotation bevor der tank 2 mal drauf haut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle Ignorfälle sollten wenigstens eine kleine chance zur klärung haben, aber man ist ja schnell ignoriert, als man oft antworten kann.  aber unterhaltsam ist es auch


----------



## Camô (17. September 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> /ignore Thread


Wie eben im "Protpala oder Bärchen" - thread bitte ich dich höflichst, dieses Forum nicht nur zu verlassen, sondern auch dauerhaft davon fernzubleiben. Wenn du erst einen Ruck brauchst, ball doch bitte deine Hand zu einer Faust und strafe dich selbst.


----------



## MuuHn (17. September 2008)

Ich wollte die Klinge von Schattenfang nicht unter 1000g verkaufen , da meinte der Potenzielle käufer mich Ignorieren zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2008)

da gabs einige.

beste warum ich jemand auf die liste gesetzt hab.

1. damals in naxx. ts ansage: "keiner killt mr. bigglesworth (die katze halt), ein schurke rennt hin und killt die katze (war nicht in meiner gilde)  schweigen im ts. der schurke brüllt im ts "i am the roxxer" kick aus TS und die ganze gilde hat ihn auf ignore gesetzt.


warum ich ignoriert wurde

2. ich hab meinen low shami mit crusader und so ausgestattet (war damals lvl 18) und wollte was testen. also hab ich einen krieger (lvl 19) zu deuell herausgefordert. ich hab gewonnen, denkt drann es war zum test für etwas) der krieger schreibt mich /s ich könnte nix. ich versuche zu erklären, dass ich nur etwas testen wollte (loki igoriert euch) -.- falls dieser loki (todeswache, horde) hier auch sein sollte das war nur ein test 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## м@πGф (17. September 2008)

ICh wurde immer berechtigt ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Warum ist man ein Noob, wenn man nen Disconnect hat? oO


----------



## Arnorns (17. September 2008)

ich(zu dem zeitpunkt 57 oder 58 schurke): lfm heal für brd, dann go
xxx(40 priester): hier
ich: bissl low oder?
xxx: fresse, ich hab schon mc mit dem geraidet un mach mit heal mehr dmg als du ********************** (für jeden stern eine beleidigung einsetzen)
ich ja ne is klar^^
xxx ignoriert euch

ich hab so lachen müssen ich bin mit meinem pferd von der straße in den graben gefallen^^


----------



## Winn (17. September 2008)

Ich Nethersturm Erze abgebaut.... 

Werd ich angeflüstert...

Er/Sie/Es: "Hey das sind alles meine"
Ich: "Warum?"
Er/Sie/Es: Ignoriert euch

gibt schon verrückte leute auf dieser welt^^


----------



## Mab773 (17. September 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Bin noch bei niemandem auf Ignore und hab noch niemanden auf ignore =)


*char erstellen geht und auf ignorieren setz*
hm...kann ich jetzt first sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbrecht (17. September 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> Ich Nethersturm Erze abgebaut....
> 
> Werd ich angeflüstert...
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich auch schon miterlebt aber da bin ich immer schneller und hab ihn auf igno als er mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas brauch ich mir nicht bieten lassen,  oder ich hab schon das erlebnis gehapt das einer zu mir gekommen ist uns sagte :

er : hey das ist mein wolf brauch den für q 

ich : ja ich auch , warte einfach ne minute und dann ist respawn

er : ei du noob lass das ( ich killte nebenbei noch ne wolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich : sie da hinten ist respawn ich brauch eh nur noch einen 

das kam schon nicht mehr an ich war auf igno

Naja wer sich wegen sowas aufregt und mich auf igno setzt vill spass, mich freuts ich hab nicht mehr mit solchen leuten zu tun und will auch nichts mit denen zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (17. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen



Schön, dann bleibst du wenigstens aus diesem Thread draußen.


----------



## Niina (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War heute mit meinem Twink unterwegs in BW^^ Kurz vor dem ersten Boss fragte der Schurke ob wir "HipHopper" sind. Nachdem alle 4 mit ->Nein<- geantwortet haben, hat er die Gruppe verlassen und wir alle waren auf seiner Ignore Liste. Sehr amüsant sowas, kann aber auch echt nerven^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (17. September 2008)

wurde mal ignoriert weil ich einen lvl 58 nicht durch Bollwerk ziehen wollte (meine Begründung: 1.bin nur full blau 2.deff 3.ziehe ich keine Wildfremden!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  habe es bis heute noch nicht überwunden


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (17. September 2008)

Begleitquest in Skettis angenommen und da kam ne Tauren Druidin und beschwert sich, dass ich sie nicht eingeladen habe...
Ich hab ihr erklärt, dass ich sie nicht gesehen hätte, aber der Typ ja schnell wieder kommt. Daraufhin war ich bei ihr auf Ignore.


----------



## Klaunicht (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




zu dir: wer solche Äußerungen macht bzw. Leute wegen solchen dingen auf igno setzt ist in meinen Augen net nur ein NOOB sondern ein absoluter Vollpfosten!!!   

und zweitens: was können die Leute dafür wenn sie einen disco haben


----------



## datsoli (17. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



i lol'd hard!!

gratz dazu^^


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (17. September 2008)

Da mein arenapartner für 2 wochen auf urlaub ging hab ich in og nen druide gefragt, ob er vl lust hätte 2 wochen mit mir zu spielen, um punkte zu kriegen (er hatte kein 2v2 team, jedoch S4 waffe)

er: ey du kacknoob, wasn mit dir los?!?! glaubst du ich geh mit sowas wie dir in die arena oO, außerdem geh ich da nur mit kriegern rein. fick dich lol

ich: ah ok danke für das nette und erwachsene gespräch
*anonymertaurendruide*  ignoriert euch. 


aja und da stellt sich für mich die nächste frage, sind bei euch auch alle Krieger und druiden, welche S4 waffen mit sich herumschleppen bis aufs blut unfreundlich, eingebildet und dann auch noch solche, die im RL im gymnasium von den mitschülern verprügelt  werden? xD

aja da fällt mir noch was ein, das opfer aus meiner parallel klasse hat nen krieger 2,2k rating

sry für den schwachsinnigen post mir is grad nu langweilig =/


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (17. September 2008)

Trilos schrieb:


> spast! hattest aber verdient! *grml*
> 
> Tauren != PFERD!



Brrrrrr Pferdchen brrrrrrrr... möchtest du ein paar Zuckerwürfel oder ne Karotte? ;D


----------



## Damiane (17. September 2008)

Ich bin, soweit ich weiß, noch auf keiner Ignore-Liste.

Leute landen bei mir auf der Ignore-Liste, wenn sie z.B. in IF vor der Bank ständig rumschreien, oder wenn sie im Handelschannel mit Spam nerven. Allerdings  gehe ich die Ignore-Liste immer mal wieder durch und lösche die Leute wieder von der Liste.. ich ignoriere sie also nur vorübergehend^^ Momentan hab ich niemanden drauf..:-)


----------



## Unterly (17. September 2008)

Der dümmste Grund ?

Weil ich jmd meine Hilfe angeboten habe und er mich dann als Nerd bezeichnet hat,,, er kann sowas alleine ... dann hatte er mich ignor ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feremus (17. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen


schön für dich interesiert keine sau . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (17. September 2008)

mit meinem lvl 18 schurken ein duell gegen einen 23 krieger gemacht, und dieses gewonnen. Dieser meinte "naja als schurke nicht schwer"

Ich erwiderte nur, dass ich 5 lvl niedriger sei, woraufhin er meinte:"Lol, kannst nicht nicht zählen? Das sind 4!"

Seitdem weiß ich: 23-18=....4?


----------



## Mayaleen (17. September 2008)

Den dümmsten überhaupt weis ich gar nicht mehr :/ 
Aber gestern erst ist es mir passiert das wir ZulFarrak mit ein paar Twinks waren (2 Gildenkollegen und ich) und 2 Rnd´s (Erste Charakter unteranderem der Tank Pala) !
Lief auch so weit ganz ok....
Nach den ersten 2 Gruppen dann der Dialog 
Ich: Könntest du viell. in Zukunft ein paar Zeichen setzten, wenigstens Totenschädel damit wir wissen welches Ziel du grade angreifst und ne Weihe wäre ganz nett dann könnte der Heiler auch was heilen außer sich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heiler: Joa wäre nicht schlecht (oder sowas in der Art)
Tank: Boon´s -.- Wenns euch nicht passt wie ich Spiele sucht euch nen anderen Tank!

Grp. geleavt und alle 4 Leute auf ignore...haben ihn alle versucht anzuschreiben was denn jetzt kaputt wäre aber ging halt nicht mehr^^


----------



## Stüssy (17. September 2008)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Ich sagte jemanden das NIEMAND 800g für Mungo ausgeben würde daraufhin fragte er einen Hunter der davon ja ahnung haben müsste.....also fragt er den Hunter läd uns beide in ne group und fragt, darauf der hunter wie soll ich dir da als hunter weiterhelfen die benutzen kein Mungo, Hunter (Freund von mir) gegickt Igno. Nächster versuch ein Magier mit der bergründung die müssen ja auch ausweichen und so Magier kommt rein frage Magier geht von selbst raus nicht nachdem er geschrieben hat was das den für ein saudumme frage sein und die einem Magier stellen. Bevor er mir noch sagte Mungo würde die effektivität von Totems und gesundheitssteinen erhöhen hab ich ihm gesagt er soll nen Schurken Laden
> 
> Schurke: Lol Noob ich würd nicht mal die hälfte bezahlen rofl!!!!
> 
> ...



ich hab aus spas mal meinem jäger auf s3 axt mungo verzaubern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...guild pays...


----------



## Aragorn1994 (17. September 2008)

Also ich bin nur bei 2 auf igno der erste weil er selber nicht heilt und ich verrecke.
Frag ich wieso heilst du nicht? Sagt er meine Sache und setzt mich auf igno (war in GRP)

Das beste war:
Ich komme in eine Gruppe für ZF mit meinem Twink.
Wir schlagen uns bis zur Treppe durch und PLötzlich fragt der Tank:
ER: Was ist den so eure Lieblingsserie? nur mal so aus neugier während wir laufen.
Heiler: Naja Moonlight guck ich ganz gern.
 DD 1: Ich mag eigentlich nicht so die TV serien. Ich mag mehr animes.
 DD 2: Ich mag Eureka voll gern
 Ich: Ich bin eigentlich ein Großer Doctor Who Fan.
 Er: Doctor Who ist eine Schwuchtelsendung daraus schließe ich du bist ein idi.
Ich wisper ihn anWas soll das den? Willste en Ticket
Spieler ignoriert euch-
Alle anderen hatten Damit keine Probleme aber er scheint ein bisslen schlecht drauf gewesen zu sein...ist nun 3 Monate her und steh noch immer drauf.
Klingt komisch ist aber echt so.xD


----------



## KArzzor (17. September 2008)

Ich wurde mal von wem ge/igt

Er/sie kannst du mich und meine 4 freunde alle 4 kloster ziehen?
(war23:00uhr ungefähr)
ich:tut mir leid ich will nicht bin schon müde
er/sieu verdammtes ********* das gibt ein ticket, wundere dich nicht wen du bald nichtmehr spielen kannst!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte noch sagen: Hä? da war ich schon auf igno, nur das mit dem ticket hat wohl nit ganz hingehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkbartleby (17. September 2008)

bin mal durch shat gelaufen mit meinem char Darkbartleby,

whisp an mich: was issn das für n name - der geht nur nachts in den wals!
ich whispe : lol?
*dieser spieler ignoriert euch* 

sachen gibts...


----------



## -Kawa- (17. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal von wem ge/igt
> 
> Er/sie kannst du mich und meine 4 freunde alle 4 kloster ziehen?
> (war23:00uhr ungefähr)
> ...



Die meisten Ignorierungsgründe Hören sich nach Ghetto Gangster Kidz an ^^ Sry soll kein vorurteil sein. Aber damals wo WOW noch nicht so Mainstream war gabs sowas nicht ^^


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

bin mit meinem mains net auf ingos, außer von kiddis die sich aufregen das ich vz-rezepte ins Ah stelle für total überteuerte preise(kostet nichts die da reinzustellen)

jdnf. einma mit einem hexer is aber schon wieder gelöscht

ich steh in og lvl 20 werde von einem jäger angewispert

er: hey du, kannst du mir pls wasser machen?

ich: sry, ich bin hexer, kann kein wasser machen

er: alter jetzt frag ich schon so höflich und trotzdem machst du beschissener hexer mir kein wasser!!!!

ich: ^^ ----> sie werden ignoriert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (17. September 2008)

Naja Igno-Liste ist bei mir so ne Sache ich hab da nur 4 Leute drauf, allerdings wer einmal drauf ist wird nicht wieder entfernt bis er entweder den Char löscht oder den Realm wechselt. Der letzte der drauf gekommen ist hat das wegen seinem Ingi-flieger geschafft. Ich hatte aus Spass zu ihm gesagt er soll doch bitte mal das Lärmding abstellen, darauf hin ist er dann anscheinend etwas ausgetickt worauf er auf die Liste kam. Ob und auf welchen Igno-Listen ich stehe weiss ich net aber das interesiert mich eigentlich auch net.


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (17. September 2008)

Neben diversen eingeschnappen Mit-Erze-Farmern mit meiner Jägerin, die mich anschnauzten und auf Igno packten, hatte ich meinen liebsten "Fall" doch mit meiner Priesterin.

Ich war mit meiner Standartgruppe gerade ZH heroic, knappe 15 Minuten, als ich von einem Schurken angewhispert wurde...


Er: ey healer???????? bock mecha hero zu heiln???????   (an dieser Stelle hatte ich eigentlich schon gar keine Lust mehr zu antworten, aber man ist ja nett *g*)

Ich: Ehm nein, sry, bin grad schon in ner Instanz.

Er: dann leave gruppe ich inv dich!!!!!

Ich: Oo? Das werd ich nicht...

Er: mach!!!!

Ich: Gehts noch?

Er: boah du kack noob ey geh sterben!!!!!!!!

Ich: Danke, gleichfalls... Oo"  ----> Spieler XY ignoriert euch.


Daraufhin starb mein Tank in ZH weil ich kurze Zeit ungläubig auf meinen Chat starrte und dann einfach losprusten musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (17. September 2008)

Als ich damals noch Enchancement geskillt war wurde ich von einem Priester angeschrieben, ob ich nicht irgendeine Ince mitwill, sie würden noch einen Schurken suchen. Ich hab ihm dann gesagt ich wäre Schami und nicht Schurke. Er hat nur gemeint ob ich ihn verarschen will, er würde mich gerade betrachten und ich hätte 2 1handwaffen an und wie jeder weiß können nur Schurken Beidhändigkeit erlernen. Ich hab versucht es ihm dann langsam beizubringen, dass neben Schurken auch Krieger,Jäger und Schamis Beidhändigkeit erlernen können. Es kam nur noch ein "omg noob l2p", da war ich schon auf der Ignoreliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (18. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Warum einen Allianzflamethread daraus machen? Weil du von einem Ally wegen einer Lapalie ignoriert wirst? Verallgemeinerungen sind cool, nicht wahr? Sind genauso nützlich wie Vorurteile gegen Dinge, die man nicht selbst erlebt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm... Mutmaßungen findest du auch cool? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Dalrogh schrieb:


> Meine Igno Liste war glaub ich nach 2 Tagen voll ich Ignoriere für jeden Scheiß: Rechtschreibfehler (häufige dumme), Leute die im Handels Chan net handeln, Grp Leaver, Jeden der noch zu Hause wohnt (Mama sagt ich muss ins Bett -.- ), etc etc...



Naja...wird schwierig dich selbst auf die Ignore List zu packen, oder? Überprüfe doch mal deine Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung, bevor du solche Kommentare gibst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (18. September 2008)

Als ich mit meinem schwulen n811 schurke (lvl1 natürlich, sowas spielt man(n) doch nicht wirklich) mal aufm dunkelmondjahrmarkt war und nen Hordler, der nach nem Duell nur noch 1hp hatte mit meinem Wurfmesser getötet habe^^ 
War erstens ein Wunder, dass ich überhaupt getroffen habe und dann wars auch noch lustig, dass mich plötzlich 10k allies angeschrieben haben und mich geflamed und angekündigt haben, dass sie mich auf ignore setzen..was mir auch wayne war, weil ich den char eh nur erstellt hab, um scheisse zu bauen :>


----------



## Shadowmelter (18. September 2008)

ich brauche keinen Grunde um jemanden auf ignore zu setzen. seine reine anwesenheit reicht schon.

ne, also mal spaß bei seite. ich bin zwar auch sehr schnell mit ignore setzen aber da die liste so winzig ist lösch ich sie auch meistens schnell wieder. 
meistens werden spammer ignoriert. halt irgendwelche spinner die jeden tag 


GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG
GANZ VERZWEIFELT EINEN TANK UND EINEN HEILER FÜR DAILY HC BITTE KEINE NOOBS MIT GRÜNER AUSRÜSTUNG

suchen und meinen wenn sie es nur oft genug und groß genug im handelschannel posten würde dies ihnen bei der gruppensuche helfen. 

mfg shadow


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2008)

Ich kann allen nur wärmstens das Addon "IgnorMore" empfehlen. So kann man alles, was einem irgendwie assozial und Sonderschulartig vorkommt aufIgnor setzen. Bei mir gab es sicher schon drölfmillionen komische Situationen, ich glaube, diese aufzuzählen würde zu lange dauern. Gut Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næxt (18. September 2008)

hab mal im b11 startgebiet nem anderen den priesterbuff seelenstärke gegeben............er daraufhin: Was soll die scheiße? mach das wieder weg!!!

wollte ihm sagen das das nix schlechtes ist aber, Spieler ignoriert euch.


----------



## Agrimor (18. September 2008)

Ich sollte fast mal nen Twink auf einem Nicht-RP-Server aufmachen um auch mal all die lustigen Sachen, von denen ihr immer berichtet, zu erleben. ^^

Ich bin wohl bei keinem auf ignore und ignoriere selber nur Bettler, Gruppenleaver (kommt auch selten vor weil ich fast nie random gehe) und "zieh mich mal eben...", die ein nein nicht akzeptieren wollen.


----------



## Beremor (18. September 2008)

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, ich mach ein Gesicht, das diesem Smiley hier -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- gar nicht unähnlich ist, wenn ich dran denke. Ich bin da grade meinen Blutelf-Jäger am Hochleveln, und da denk ich mir: "Wär doch nett, mal Burg Schattenfang zu gehen". Flutsch, in 0.3 Sek. in Gruppensuche und auch schon flott eine 4/5-Grp gefunden. Die Gruppe zittert schon vor Ungeduld, alle wollen endlich loslegen. Ausser Zweien. Das waren ultra-imba-mega-super-coole Gangztas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , solche Leute bei denen ich immer denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Würde mich ja nicht stören, waren zwei Schurken im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, und sie hatten ihren Spass beim Questen. Da sie aber die Burg am Schnellsten erreicht hätten, drängen wir sie, endlich mal zu gehen. "Nein, wir questen hier usw. geht selber". Gut, reist halt der Blutelf aus Tristessa an (war noch nie in Unterstadt oder im Silberwald) und der Shamy in Orgrimmar. Ich bin am weitesten weg (Brachland) und konnte noch ein wenig weiterquesten. Gut, zehn Minuten später war die ganze Gruppe endlich vor der Burg. Abgesehen von mir, ich war kurz auf dem Klo und hatte den Port verpasst. Ich frage freundlich nach, ob ich noch einen zweiten kriege. Keine Antwort. Nach dem dritten Mal erbarmen sich der Tank (Blutelf) und der Heiler (der aus Og) endlich, mir ein Portal aufzumachen. Und ich steh da und seh die beiden Schurken, machen ein Duell und motzen mich an von wegen "warum ich nicht früher hätte kommen können". Ich sage bloss, dass ich schneller hätte sein können, hätten sie mir ein Portal aufgemacht. Ich will das Thema eigentlich schon als abgehakt behandeln, da kommt der eine Lead-Roxxor-imba-Gangzta-Rogue-Undead quer. "omg kiddi portal war da" Ich erkläre, ich wäre afk gewesen und er solle jetzt endlich schweigen, ich wolle die Instanz machen. "omg wtf stfu kakcn00b hau ab du hurensohn vollspast" (1:1, ich war so schockiert, dass ich das bis heute exakt in Erinnerung behalten habe). Das war das erste Mal, dass mir eine Äusserung dieser Aggressivität und dieser Extension entgegengeworfen wurde. Ich bin ja sonst ein gleichmütiger Mensch und versuche, alles diplomatisch zu lösen, und meist schaffe ich es, mein Gegenüber zu besänftigen, aber ich war hier wirklich schockiert und konnte gerade noch schreiben: "Ich danke dir für dieses wunderbare und aufheiternde Gespräch. Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Abend und viel Glück in der Burg Schattenfang." In diesem Moment hatte der Rogue den verlangten Lead erhalten und mich gekickt. In der Gruppe war nur noch der andere Rogue (sein Freund), der Tank (der einfach den Lead gegeben hatte, obwohl er WUSSTE, dass der mich kickt) und der Heiler. Der hatte wenigstens keine Partei ergriffen. Ich hab ihm noch viel Glück gewünscht, aber er schrieb zurück, dass er die Gruppe direkt nach mir verlassen hatte und jetzt off gehe.

Tut mir Leid, dass der Bericht so lange ausgefallen ist, aber wenn ich mal in Fahrt bin, stoppt mich nur das Ende oder die Müdigkeit ^^ Ich weiss nicht, ob ich auf des Schurken Igno gelandet bin (vlt. kennt er die auch gar nicht, würde mich nicht wundern), jedenfalls hat er auf meiner einen Ehrenplatz. Und vonletzt schau ich in's Arsenal und suche nach seinem Namen: In einem halben Jahr ist er gerade mal 4 Levels weitergekommen. ^^


----------



## Overbreaker (18. September 2008)

Was mich wundert ist, dass hier meist nur Leute von der Horde berichten, wie sie ge/igt worden sind. Kann das sein, dass es ganz schön schlimm "da drüben" mit den Chaoten ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (18. September 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, da wo diese ganzen Würmer und Kreaturen mit Sicheln rumlaufen. In der Höhle n elite qs mob.
> Schnell qs geteilt, 1. wipe.
> 
> 2. Wipe war leider durch disco:
> ...



guter Tipp,wenn du deinen Ruf nicht versauen willst,benutzt nicht diese dämlichen Abkürzungen "noob,lol,wtf",denn mit sowas wirst bei vielen auf ignore landen


----------



## Manowar (18. September 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Krieger:ich bin tank,net du^^
> ich:wenn er beim geistheiler landen will und aus der grp fliegen will lass ihn doch
> Schurke
> Magier ihr noobs magier tanken IMMER^^habt mit wow wohl grad erst angefangen zu spielen
> ...




Name bitte? *g*
Mag ihn zu Pure einladen ^^


----------



## crizzle (18. September 2008)

ein typ:  zieh mich mal pls kral..
ich: nein sry keine zeit.
der typ: .. war klar-.-
ich: wie gesagt keine zeit ich spiel gleich arena..

"blablabla ignoriert euch.."


----------



## wuschel21 (18. September 2008)

Weil ich im algemein chat von sw geschrieben habe das ich eine gnomen mag bin und gerne wissen will was den so gut ist bei gnomen /an dem tag hatten mich 5leute auf igno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azralina (18. September 2008)

Wurde im BG zugespammt vom Kumpel..hab gesagt..bin bg un hab andere Sorgen...,un er schrieb un schrieb..ich so.."hör auf oder /ignore"..er hat gelolt un geroflt..da hatts mir gereicht un ich ihn auf ignore gesetzt..kamer mitm Main on..un meint "wer meine Twinks ignored ignoriert mich auch"...un kaum wollt ich was sagen kam "xxx ignoriert euch"...ich dacht so..super >.<
un ignored hab ich auch jmd,weil der typ.den ich nu mittlerweile ne weile kenne mir nich abkauft das ich in RL wirklich n mädl bin-.-..man eh..is zwar nur n spiel..aber des nervt trotzdem..


----------



## Nepokat (18. September 2008)

Næxt schrieb:


> hab mal im b11 startgebiet nem anderen den priesterbuff seelenstärke gegeben............er daraufhin: Was soll die scheiße? mach das wieder weg!!!
> 
> wollte ihm sagen das das nix schlechtes ist aber, Spieler ignoriert euch.



LOL,  OMG manche gehört echt die Lebensberechtigung entzogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (18. September 2008)

Ich hab mir extra für WoW ein Buch der Grolle angelegt und schreinbe die Namen + Gründe auf wenn ich mal wen auf ignore setze.

Der dümmste Grund warum ich auf ignore gesetzt wurde? Ich hab ausversehen den falschen ein "Liebeswhisper" geschickt, da der Char meiner Freundin und sein Char sich nur in einem Buchstaben unterscheiden und ich hab genau diesen Buchstaben mit meinen Wurstfingern getroffen - wollte sry fc sagen da war ich schon auf ignore

Naja inzwischen lebe ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte zusammen und wir haben dieses Problem nicht mehr.

Gruß,
Zadros


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. September 2008)

Eiei ... wenn ich vieles in diesem Thread lese ... Ihr desillusioniert mich. ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weis zwar, dass das Game mit ziemlich vielen *Hust* "geistig Minderbemittelten" Bevölkert ist, aber das die Population dieser Gruppe doch noch grösser ist, als ich dachte ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 traurig traurig....vieles von dem was ich hier lese, wäre mir ein Ticket wert gewesen .. anderes wiederum ist einfach nur extrem dämliches Zeug ... nun ja... eiei ,, sage ich nur ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heiligenblut (18. September 2008)

Dümmster Grund war in irgendeiner FDS Ini als ich dort mit meinem Mage unterwegs war. Ich habe immer ein wenig gewartet mit dem Gegner sheepen damit wir von der Pat die dort rumlief nicht nachher die Aggro ziehen. Was kam als Antwort vom Gruppen Leader? "boah lern deine klasse spielen du kacknoob" und zack stand ich auf igno. Ich hasse echt diesen Ausdruck NOOB und besonders hasse ich es wegen so einem scheiß auf ne Igno Liste zu kommen! Besonders wer in diesem fall der kacknoob (Bäh^^) war sollte man sich mal ernsthaft fragen.

Ach ja und ich setze nur leute auf die igno die, die ganze zeit in allgemein channels andere leute vorsetzlich ärgern oder sowas von unterstes niveau zeigen das ne kloschüssel dagegen intelligent wirkt.

MfG


----------



## Aleenaa (18. September 2008)

die einzigen die ich bisher auf igno setzen musste waren die Goldfarmer,die gehen mir wirklich auf die Nerven.Ich selber bin bei keinen auf der ignor Liste.

Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## Lighthelios (18. September 2008)

War vor ner Woche mit Mage Twink on (damals noch 30, jetzt 38). Hab da halt ne Gilde übernommen in der nur weibliche Chars dürfen (ka wieso...). Naja jedenfalls hab ich dann nach neuen Membern gesucht und nach einigen Flames im Handelschannel hab ich geschrieben das sie sich ihre dummen Kommentare sparen könnten.
Auf einmal flüsterte mich eienr an: "lol fu wer erstma 70 du b00n".
Ich: "Noch nie was von Twinks gehört?"
"L****x* ignoriert euch"
Auf einmal kam im Handelschannel: "Ich sehe nicht was du schreibst K****l, hab dich auf Igno und jetzt gibts noch Ticket (!!!)

Jo dann mal auf Main umgelogt und in ausgelacht ^^


Solche Vollidioten wie den braucht man in keinem Spiel.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. September 2008)

@ lightelios ... nettes Signaturbild .... hehe ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

jaja es war ein tag wie jeder andre in OG,




ich war vor der Bank alls mich ein lvl 62 char an /w

der lvl 62 char "Hi hast du mir bitte 200 Gold fürs Epic Mount "

ich "nein gehst dir er Framen wie jeder anderer"

der lvl 62 char "du kack boon gib mir dass Gold du kack noob"

Ich "wie Bitte?" -------> Ign...........

na ja Die kiddys halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (18. September 2008)

hm der dümmste grund warum ich auf ignore war.. 

Irgend wer im 2er: Wtb [Urwasser] [Urfeuer] [Urleben] etc
Ich: Wtb [Urlaub]
Whisper von "irgend wer": Man ich brauche das zeug, du vergraulst mir meine angebote.

ich wollte noch mit "das ist kein item. les mal genau" antworten aber war schon auf der ignore xD


----------



## DoubleJ (18. September 2008)

Was mir wirklich in Erinnerung geblieben ist:

/w von einem Krieger: Bist du Shadow?
Antwort: Ne, bin Holy geskillt, sry

5 Min schweigen:

/w wieder vom selber Krieger: Biste nun Shadow oder nicht?
Antwort: ^^ Ne bin immer noch Holy

wieder vegehen 5 Min

/w vom lieben Krieger: Nu sach doch endlich ob du Shadow bist.
Antwort: Ich hab dir doch schon 2x geantwortet das ich Holy bin
/w vom Krieger: Wenn du nicht mit mir reden willst, dann will ich das mit dir auch nicht
Antwort: Hab ich was verpasst?

Die Antwort kam leider nimmer an weil ich schon auf ingo war^^
Was das nu genau war verstehe ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## Daya 77 (18. September 2008)

Voll krass was so abgeht. Ambesten haben mir aber die Offiziere gefallen, die sich vor bossen immer aus der Gilde kicken. Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Wenn ich jemand auf ignore setze schau ich mir die Liste gar nich mehr an. Ich weiss nur, dass ich auf jeden Fall zwei leute drauf hab nur wegen der Namen: Tinkerbell und Gülcan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst kommt bei mir niemand auf die Liste. Ich will ja nich ständig daran erinnert werden, mit wem ich es alles nicht mehr zu tun haben will. Kann mich schon gar nich mehr entsinnen, wann ich das letzte Mal die IgnoreListe aufgrufen hab. Wenn mir jemand zu nervig wird, stell ich einfach den Chatkanal für ne Weile ab.


----------



## Versace83 (18. September 2008)

bluhme schrieb:


> hm der dümmste grund warum ich auf ignore war..
> 
> Irgend wer im 2er: Wtb [Urwasser] [Urfeuer] [Urleben] etc
> Ich: Wtb [Urlaub]
> ...



Manche haben eben keinen Humor ^^


----------

